# 6 Tage Bahnstreik



## dailydoseofgaming (3. Mai 2015)

Es ist mal wieder so weit, die GDL streikt mal wieder. Dieses Mal von Dienstag(5.05) bis Sonntag(10.5).
Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr so zu dem Thema denkt. Ich werde deswegen hier mal eine Umfrage starten(mehrfach Wahl möglich). 
Parallel/Alternativ könnt ihr natürlich gerne auch ein Kommentar abgeben.


----------



## fxler (3. Mai 2015)

Ich denke folgendes dazu. 
Ich hasse euch alle bei der GDL,  generell kann ich nachvollziehen was die wollen,  die Lokführer müssen durch die Elektronik immer weniger machen und die Verantwortung ist weniger geworden oder einfach die selbe wie vor 30 Jahren. 
Generell hasse ich Gewerkschaften,  dass hört sich jetzt naiv an und ist es zu 90% auch,  aber nur weil ein paar Spinner mehr Geld haben wollen,  sollen alle darunter leiden. 
Ich finde alle Gewerkschaften einfach nur noch peinlich


----------



## NatokWa (3. Mai 2015)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen . 
Gewerkschaften sind heutzutage scheinbar nur noch für eine einzige Sache gut : STreiken und andere Populistische Aktionen um die Löhne erhöht zu bekommen . Kling im ERSTEN Moment ja ganz gut für dijenigen wos betrifft .... Das im folgezug aber praktisch ALLES (alles ist miteinander verknüpft) teurer wird und die "Lohnerhöhung" im nichts verschwindet (vor allem für die welche sie NICHT hatten)ist den Herschafften SCHEISSEGAL oder sie sind so bekloppt und raffen das einfach nicht .
Jedes jahr das selbe geleier ..... oft warten se netmal ein ganzes Jahr .... kotz ....


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Mai 2015)

Freu mich natürlich riesig, da ich am Freitag und am Sonntag (da ist es dann ja schon fast wieder egal) eine mehrstündige Bahnfahrt ansteht ^^ 
Mal ganz im Ernst: jeder darf seinem Streikrecht nachgehen, aber man es auch übertreiben. Ich persönlich finde die Gehaltssteigerung von 4,7% und die Einmalzahlung von 1000€ ein sehr faires Angebot. So etwas könnte man auch mal annehmen und erst mal wieder Ruhe einkehren lassen. Mich würde interessieren, ob wirklich alle dieses Angebot ausgeschlagen hätten oder ob das nur von einem stellvertretend entschieden wurde...


----------



## XeT (3. Mai 2015)

Da geht es nicht um Geld sondern macht. Das einzige dem nicht zugestimmt wurde war das die Gewerkschaft der LOKFÜHRER auch für die anderen Arbeitnehmer verhandeln dürfen.


----------



## acc (3. Mai 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Das einzige dem nicht zugestimmt wurde war das die Gewerkschaft der LOKFÜHRER auch für die anderen Arbeitnehmer verhandeln dürfen.



dabei ist der punkt rechtlich klar, nur die verantwortlichen der bahn haben ganz offensichtlich ein problem mit den geltenden gesetzen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Mai 2015)

Niemand sollte bestreiten, dass Lokführer für die Arbeit, die sie leisten, unterbezahlt sind. Aber solche Forderungen gehen völlig an jeder Vernunft vorbei, da merkt man, dass es in erster Linie nicht um die Lokführer geht, sondern um einen Machtkampf innerhalb der Bahn, angeführt von einem egozentrischem Raufbold, der sich gerne im Mittelpunkt sieht.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen was unsere Regierung da macht.


----------



## fxler (3. Mai 2015)

Zu schauen wie immer. 
Und dabei unsere Steuergelder zusammendrehen und genüsslich vor sich hinpaffen,  während dessen Sie wieder einen Kredit für irgendeine Pleite Bank unterschreiben. 
Politikeralltag halt...


----------



## SquadLeader (3. Mai 2015)

Da bekommt man es ja mit der Angst zu tun was man hier so liest. Am besten alle Gewerkschaften abschaffen und 16 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten. (Aber bitte nur die anderen, mich ausgelassen)...


----------



## alexq (3. Mai 2015)

Die Wut auf die Bahn, sowie der GDL steigt. 4.7 Prozent und eine Einmalzahlung empfinde ich als ein angemessenes Angebot. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem Ausreden wie Überstunden und so weiter. Das müssen andere Arbeiter genau so leisten. Eine Frechheit für diejenigen, die auf die Bahn angewiesen sind.  Bei mehrfachen zu spät zur Schicht erscheinen kann man sich direkt beim Arbeitsamt melden. Vom zusätzlichen Schaden für die Wirtschaft ganz zu schweigen. Man sollte sich mit Eiern bewaffnen und beiden Seiten seinen tiefsten Dank aussprechen.


----------



## Cinnayum (3. Mai 2015)

Dieser Unsinn mit der Privatisierung holt uns ein.

Verbeamtete Bedienstete kommen jeden günstiger.
Aber im Zuge der Globalisierung muss ja die Deutsche Bahn in Singapurer Regionalverkehr Gewinn abwerfen und kurzfristig Kosten einsparen.

Tja selbst Schuld.
Ich fahr am Montag mit der Bahn nach London und wenns sein muss am Freitag mit einem Schei..taxi wieder zurück.
Alles auf Staatskosten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Mai 2015)

Gewerkschaften und Streiks sind im Grunde etwas sehr Gutes. Aber nachdem nun Piloten und Bahnpersonal im Wechsel immer wieder gestreikt haben und die Streikwelle überhaupt kein Ende nimmt, habe ich langsam das Gefühl, dass von den Gewerkschaften gewisse Gesetze ausgenutzt werden, um sich zu profilieren. Wenn das so weiter geht, wird auf jeden Fall auch früher oder später die Politik eingreifen müssen und evtl. müssen dann die Streikrechte etwas abgeändert werden.


----------



## endorph1ne (3. Mai 2015)

Die sollen mal Taxi oder LKW fahren, dann wissen die was unmenschliche Arbeitsbedingungen sind. Da sind 12 Stunden Schichten noch gering und das Gehalt liegt an guten Tagen bei 5-6 Euro die Stunde. Seit der Einführung des Mindestlohns etwas besser geworden aber dafür gibt es jetzt mehr Arbeitslose. Und über Gehalt und Arbeitsbedingungen informiert man sich vor der Bewerbung.


----------



## derP4computer (3. Mai 2015)

SquadLeader schrieb:


> Da bekommt man es ja mit der Angst zu tun was man hier so liest. Am besten alle Gewerkschaften abschaffen und 16 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten. (Aber bitte nur die anderen, mich ausgelassen)...


Na ja, viele haben vielleicht noch nie in ihrem Job gekämpft, sondern einfach nur genommen.
Das was bei mir auf der Dienststelle erreicht wurde, haben über Jahre und Lohnabzüge bei Streik, die alten Gewerkschafter geschaffen.
*Fast jeder neue Kollege der eingestellt wird, ist eigentlich nur am fordern, wo kommt das Verhalten blos her?*
Jetzt soll mir bitte keiner kommen mit "dafür habe ich doch studiert".
Nein! Entweder man ist organisiert und bewegt seinen Hintern, oder nimmt den Schinken wie er ist.!


----------



## DarkSniper (3. Mai 2015)

@dailydoseofgaming 
Da fehlt noch ein abstimmbutton  "Hat die Politik schuld ?" 

Denn würde ich anklicken. 

Jetzt mal ehrlich hat die GDL Schuld ? sicher nicht ! Die nutz nur die Möglichkeiten aus die die Politik ihnen seit 1994 gegeben hat und zwar das Streikrecht für alle Angestellten die sich Gewerkschaftlich organiesieren unsere Politiker sind so Schlau die Schwimmen auch in Milch  aus der Bahn eine Bahn AG zumachen und nicht mal im Ansatz auf die Idee gekommen sind das diese auch mal Streiken können... am Anfang gab ses noch genug Beamte um den Betrieb aufrecht zu halten aber nach 20 Jahren gehen auch die mal Pension und so wächst auch der Anteil der Angestellten und so mit sind sie mitlerweil genug um auf der Bahn Druck ausüben zu können und das wird in den nächsten Jahren noch schlimmer werden bist irgend wann zu 100 % nur noch Angestellte vorhanden sind das gilt auch für den Rest des Bahn Personals wie Zugbegleiter,Stellwerk,Instandsetzung u.s.w  dabei hat die Bahn den Auftrag die Grundversorgung der Bevölkerung zu gewährleisten bei der Personenbefördederung und die wird sie in Zukunft nicht mehr gewährleisten können weil sie sich eine Gewerkschaft herangezogen hat und die Stärkstewaffe raus holt was so eine Gewerkschaft hat und zwar das Streikrecht und das nützen sie gnadenlos aus .  
Erst wenn nichts mehr geht werden sie den Reihnfall rückwärts im Ackord noch hoch rudern. 

Das Grundpersonal um den Bahnbetrieb auf recht zu halten müßte nur aus Beamte bestehen den die Bahn stellt eine der Stützen des Staates da wie,Justiz, Feuerwehr, Polizei,Militär, Rechtswesen, wenn ihr mecken wolt dann auf die Politiker die erst den schlamassel verursacht haben. 

Gruß der Dark.


----------



## Gysi1901 (3. Mai 2015)

Es ist kontraintuitiv, weniger zu arbeiten, wenn man mehr Geld will. Nun gibt es zwei Bedeutungen des Wortes 'kontraintuitiv': 1. etwas scheint absurd, ist es aber nicht. 2. *saublöd*. In diesem Fall trifft Letzteres zu.
Man muss keine Gewerkschaften verbieten oder die Aktionen, die sie wählen, in irgendeiner Form einschränken. Von staatlicher Seite gibt es hier nur eins zu tun, im Sinne der Freiheit und der Menschenrechte: Die Bahn sollte sich gegen diese Form der Nötigung wehren können. Der Kündigungsschutz sollte abgeschafft werden.


----------



## derP4computer (3. Mai 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Der Kündigungsschutz sollte abgeschafft werden.


Dann möchte ich "Dich" mal sehen, wann du noch Zeit für PCGH und Co. findest?


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2015)

Der Sinn eines (jeden) Streiks ist es, dem Arbeitgeber weh zu tun, um seinen Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen. Bahnstreiks, die morgens um halb vier beginnen und um fuenf wieder vorbei sind, waeren exakt das, was der GDL hier vorgeworfen wird: sinnfreie Folklore.

Waere der Streikgegenstand nicht rechtens, haette die Bahn die Moeglichkeit, sich auf dem Rechtsweg zur Wehr zu setzen. Tut sie - aus gutem Grund - nicht; bislang trug sie noch die Nebelkerze vor sich her, dass es grundsaetzlich Konsens zwischen Konzern und der zweiten Gewerkschaft (EVG) gaebe - inzwischen wird immer offenkundiger, dass auch das nicht stimmt.



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Die Bahn sollte sich gegen diese Form der Nötigung wehren können. Der Kündigungsschutz sollte abgeschafft werden.



Pardon? Die Bahn soll sich gegen nicht arbeitende Angestellte dadurch wehren, dass sie sie entlaesst? Das scheint mir irgendwie



Gysi1901 schrieb:


> kontraintuitiv



zu sein? Davon, wo es hinfuehren wuerde, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## XeT (3. Mai 2015)

Kann es denn aber der Sinn einer Gewerkschaft sein: Jedes Jahr eine Gehaltserhöhung zu fordern? Und oder weniger Arbeitszeit? 
Wenn ich in der Gastronomie arbeite muss ich auch am Wochenende ran und auch mal späte Schichten. Als Bäcker muss ich früh raus. 
Beschweren die sich? Ja aber nur weil die keine neuen Azubis etc. finden. Warum? Weil die Leute darauf keine Lust haben, aber dort es scheinbar bekannt ist. 
Wie wirkt es bei der Bahn (Amazon auch) ich suche mir etwas, gehe rein und beschwere mich dann für Dinge für die ich Unterschrieben habe. 
Bei Handy etc. sagt jeder doch auch Pech gehabt.

Problematisch sehe ich auch der Vergleich zu den "früheren" Gewerkschaften. Diese haben noch für die Beseitigung von Missständen gekämpft. 
Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage das diese fast alle ausgemerzt wurden. 
Heute wird doch nur noch für mehr Geld/Macht gestreikt. Daher kommt auch die Ablehnende Haltung gegenüber Verdi etc.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Mai 2015)

macht einfach wieder ein staatsunternehmen draus und weg sind die streikprobleme.
Die ganzen Privatisierungen sind für die Füße.


----------



## Gysi1901 (3. Mai 2015)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich "Dich" mal sehen, wann du noch Zeit für PCGH und Co. findest?


Mir kann man nicht kündigen. Wenn ein Kunde unzufrieden ist, erteilt er mir keine Aufträge mehr. Heute habe ich übrigens bis halb acht gearbeitet.



JePe schrieb:


> Pardon? Die Bahn soll sich gegen nicht arbeitende Angestellte dadurch wehren, dass sie sie entlaesst?


Nicht so kurzfristig denken. Beispielsweise würden die sich doch alle fünfmal überlegen, ob sie dann noch streiken wollen. Zudem habe ich gesagt, dass der Kündigungs-_Schutz_ abgeschafft werden soll, nicht die Strategie der Bahn antizipiert.


----------



## JimSim3 (3. Mai 2015)

Der Streik zeigt doch deutlich:
Infrastruktur darf nicht in private Hand. Wenn ein Streik sich so negativ auf die Bevölkerung auswirken kann, müssen diese Bereiche eben vom Staat betrieben werden und die Angestellten verbeamtet werden um das zu verhindern.

Schuld trägt an diesem Streik die Politik...


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2015)

Bei so einigen Äußerungen hier zeigt sich, dass die meisten keine richtigen Arbeitskämpfe mehr kennen, die auch mal über längere Zeit gehen und mit allen Mitteln ausgefochten werden die das deutsche Streikrecht zulässt. Gut möglich dass das auch ein Ergebnis des sanften Kurses ist, welche von den großen Gewerkschaften die letzten Jahrzehnte gefahren wurde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin sehr froh in einer Gewerkschaft zu sein, die mir indirekt bereits meinen Arbeitsplatz gesichert/gerettet hat und nebenbei jedes Jahr wieder eine Gehaltserhöhung beschert die zwar nicht hoch ist aber für Inflation/kalte Progression als Ausgleich reicht. Mir ginge es ohne diese Gewerkschaft schlechter - das ist nicht wegzudiskutierender Fakt.

Dennoch sollte man das alles mit Maß und Ziel einsetzen und nicht weil sich da irgend ein Heiopei mit Gewalt profilieren will an der Spitze komplett übertreiben. Es ist gut und richtig dass die Bahner für ihre Entlohnung und Arbeitsbedingungen streiken dürfen. Aber irgendwann ist auch mal Feierabend.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

Gewerkschaften sind grundsätzlich etwas wichtiges und haben einen Sinn. Heute vielleicht nicht mehr so wie früher, aber grundsätzlich schon.

Was die GDL und die Pilotengewerschafter da aber abziehen, ist die reinste Frechheit! Wenn man sich mal von einem Lockführer erklären lässt was er so zu tun hat wird schnell klar... nur noch aufs blinkende Knöpfchen drücken und für eine Notbremsung bereit sein. Das war's auch schon. Zug steht im Bahnhof, Uhrzeit passt, aufs Amaturenbrett gucken. Grüner Knopf blinkt, drücken und Hebel auf die erste raste. Der Zug fährt los und beschleunigt wie einprogrammiert. Bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Bahnhof blinkt das gelbe Licht. Also den Knopf auch drücken und Hebel eine Raste weiter. Der Zug beschleunigt von selbst auf die passende Geschwindigkeit und passt diese auch wie einprogrammiert an den richtigen Stellen an. Beim nächsten Bahnhof das gleiche nur rückwärts. 

Ganz im Ernst... Busfahrer leisten einen viel anspruchsvolleren Job!


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2015)

Da ich kein Lokführer bin und keine Ahnung habe was die alles können und tun müssen will ich mir gar kein Urteil darüber erlauben ob ihre Entlohnung gerecht ist (ich habe auch keine Ahnung was ein Lokführer verdient). Dennoch ists ab einem gewissen Punkt einfach auch für die umstehende Gesellschaft nur noch schwer tragbar.

Der Streit der da herrscht hat beispielsweise auf den Laden in dem ich arbeite (Stahlindustrie) weitreichende Konsequenzen da wir auf Güterverkehr der Bahn/Rohstoffe angewiesen sind und unsere Produkte zum Teil per Zug liefern. Wenn wir 6 Tage lang nichts bekommen oder rausliefern können wirds wirklich schwierig das über andere Wege und Reserven zu puffern - am Ende ists auf jeden Fall teurer und führt zu Lieferengpässen zu unseren Kunden.

Hier gehts ja nicht nur um den Gehaltszettel der Lokführer, da hängen ganze Wirtschaftszweige Deutschlands dran. Das Ding ist, den ausländischen Großkunden interessiert es einen feuchten Kehricht ob bei uns die Züge fahren oder nicht, der will am Termin sein Produkt vor der Tür und wenn das nicht da ist gibts Ärger.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2015)

Die Streiktage in DE liegen unter denen in anderen EU  Ländern und die Regierung Tarifeinheitsgesetz auch Schuld an der Miesere.
Einiges Interessantes zum Streik gibt es hier https://krautreporter.de/634--durch...reik-ist-der-wichtigste-der-berliner-republik.



> Würde sich die Gewerkschaft jetzt auf ein unverbindliches Ergebnis mit der Bahn einigen, könnte der Konzern die “Prüfung” des Ergebnisses so lange hinauszögern bis das Gesetz in Kraft getreten ist. Dann dürfte sie nicht mehr streiken. Die Bundesregierung hat die GDL mit ihrem Tarifgesetz in eine Ecke gedrängt und die ganze Auseinandersetzung radikalisiert.


Das ist der Hintergrund des Streiks, nicht unbedingt die Qualität der Angebote.

Und zu den Löhnen: Je nach Statistik haben sich die Reallöhne in den letzten 10 Jahren kaum oder gar nicht gesteigert.


----------



## pedi (4. Mai 2015)

warum kann der verkehrsminister nicht gegen diesen grössenwahnsinnigen ossi vorgehen.
es kann ja wohl nicht angehen dass dieser typ den gesamten bahnverkehr in deutschland lahmlegt.


----------



## SquadLeader (4. Mai 2015)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Die sollen mal Taxi oder LKW fahren, dann wissen die was unmenschliche Arbeitsbedingungen sind. Da sind 12 Stunden Schichten noch gering und das Gehalt liegt an guten Tagen bei 5-6 Euro die Stunde. Seit der Einführung des Mindestlohns etwas besser geworden aber dafür gibt es jetzt mehr Arbeitslose. Und über Gehalt und Arbeitsbedingungen informiert man sich vor der Bewerbung.



Wenn du damit sagen willst das andere Berufsgruppen die sich nicht durch Streik wehren können noch mehr ausgebeutet werden bekommst du die volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

Was bitte trägt denn das "ossi" zur Diskussion bei? Dieser "größenwahnsinnige“ hat wenigstens genug Erziehung genossen, andere Menschen nicht auf Grund ihrer Herkunft zu diskriminieren!


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Streiktage in DE liegen unter denen in anderen EU  Ländern und die Regierung Tarifeinheitsgesetz auch Schuld an der Miesere.
> Einiges Interessantes zum Streik gibt es hier https://krautreporter.de/634--durch...reik-ist-der-wichtigste-der-berliner-republik.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Löhne sind seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr gestiegen und dann kam auch noch der Beschiss mit der Einführung des Euro hinzu. Gewerkschaften nehme ich schon gar nicht mehr ernst. Fordern mickrige 10% und feiern sich dann ab wenn sie 3,5% raus holen.

Und zur GDL, dieser Wselzky oder wie der heißt gehört eingesperrt! So wichtig und richtig das Streikrecht auch ist, eine Zwergen Gewerkschaft wie die GDL darf nicht die Möglichkeit haben ein ganzes Land quasi in Geiselhaft zu nehmen. Aber wie es hier schon geschrieben wurde ist daran die Politik schuld. Infrastruktur darf nicht in private Hand


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Erschreckend zu sehen, wie viele Leute hier den Lokführern ihr Streikrecht absprechen. 



pedi schrieb:


> warum kann der verkehrsminister nicht gegen diesen grössenwahnsinnigen ossi vorgehen.
> es kann ja wohl nicht angehen dass dieser typ den gesamten bahnverkehr in deutschland lahmlegt.



Hmm, "größenwahnsinniger Ossi"? Hab mich schon gefragt, wo hier die BILD-Fraktion steckt.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Generell ist diese gesamte Bahnstreik Debatte von Fehlinformationen durch Medien und DB durchzogen.

Würde man sich intensiver mit den Streikthemen befassen und die Hintergründe hinterfragen hätten hier einige gar nichts schreiben können... stattdessen bekommt man hier einen guten Querschnitt von Antworten die 1:1 auf Pro 7-"Galileo"-Umfragen Niveau sind.

Ich finde gut das wir hier ein Streikrecht besitzen und sich Angestellte nicht erst aus Fabriken stürzen oder selbst entzünden müssen um auf Probleme aufmerksam zu machen. 

Die Bahn zu Privatisieren ist da das Übel gewesen, nicht das Leute von Ihrer Arbeit leben möchten.
Im Vergleich wird bei uns ja noch wenig gestreikt, zeigt aber wie schnell die Leute an die Grenze Ihrer Toleranz kommen...


----------



## Pyroneo (4. Mai 2015)

Wie hier schon mal geschrieben wurde liegt die Schuld für das ganze allein bei der Regierung die die Bahn auf biegen und brechen Privatisiert hat. Solche Bereiche wie Bahn, Ämter, Bundeswehr usw. müssen vom Streikrecht ausgeschlossen sein,  damit die Allgemeinheit nicht zu stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden kann durch einen Streik. Privatisierung von Bahn, Post, Bundeswehrfuhrpark und noch vieles mehr kosten den Steuerzahler im Endeffekt nur noch mehr Geld als vorher. Einziger Unterschied ist das nicht mehr so riesige Summen im Haushaltsplan aufgeführt werden müssen. Der Steuerzahler zahlt es trotzdem in Form von höheren Fahrkartenpreisen und co .


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

Das Recht zu streiken ist die eine Sache, es schamlos auszunutzen, obwohl es einem gut geht, eine ganz andere! Wenn sie sich auch mal zufrieden geben würden, hätte ich ja noch ein wenig Verständnis, aber so wie es momentan läuft, nicht im geringsten.


----------



## XeT (4. Mai 2015)

Aber warum streiken die Lokführer  weil das Bahnpersonal eigentlich in der evg ist und die evg für das Bahnpersonal verhandelt.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

Existenzangst oder Größenwahn oder was weiss ich. Deswegen streikt die GDL. Die haben einfach schiss dass ihr Verein aufgrund des neuen Tarifeinheit Gesetzes obsolet wird weil in einem Betrieb mit mehreren Gewerkschaften dann nur noch die größte verhandelt.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Recht zu streiken ist die eine Sache, es schamlos auszunutzen, obwohl es einem gut geht, eine ganz andere! Wenn sie sich auch mal zufrieden geben würden, hätte ich ja noch ein wenig Verständnis, aber so wie es momentan läuft, nicht im geringsten.



Sorry aber da steht diesmal wirklich nichts außer Unwissenheit und Vorurteilen. Das Thema ist weit komplexer als 3,80€ mehr oder weniger. Und genau hier ist auch das Problem, DB und Medien brechen es genau darauf hinunter und normalerweise umsichtige Leute wie du lassen sich zu solchen Sprüchen hinreißen.  




Amon schrieb:


> Existenzangst oder Größenwahn oder was weiss ich. Deswegen streikt die GDL. Die haben einfach schiss dass ihr Verein aufgrund des neuen Tarifeinheit Gesetzes obsolet wird weil in einem Betrieb mit mehreren Gewerkschaften dann nur noch die größte verhandelt.


Korrekt aber der wichtigste Punkt fehlt:

"Denn am 10. Juli soll ein Gesetz den Bundesrat passieren, durch das nur noch die größte Gewerkschaft Abschlüsse aushandeln darf, wobei Einigungen, die Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber vorher treffen, bestehen bleiben."

Quelle


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. Mai 2015)

Bahnstreik hier Bahnstreik da...
ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Ich kann verstehen das die mehr Geld wollen, wer will das heute nicht?
In unserer Gesellschaft verarmen die Menschen troz Vollzeitbeschäftigung, und da geht es den Bahnmitarbeitern noch wesentlich besser als beispielsweise einer Altenpflegekraft (gestern abend erst bei G. Jauch wieder Thema gewesen)
Die fetten Zeiten in dem es reicht das 1 Familienmitglied arbeiten geht und dadurch die komplette Familie unterhalten konnte sind schon lange vorbei.
Deutschland mutiert zu einem Billiglohn Staat in dem sich lediglich eine Hand von Leuten die Taschen voll machen.
Die Politik versagt hier mal wieder komplett. Wenn man sich allein den Schwachsinn mit den 8,50€ Mindestlohn reinzieht kann man sich nur an den Kopf packen. Die Leute verdienen trozdem nicht mehr, sie müssen nur jetzt die selbe Arbeit in weniger Zeit bewerkstelligen. 
Ich muss mir nur in meinen Bekanntenkreis die Leute anschauen. Fast alle arbeiten 40+ Stunden und kaum einer hat am Ende des Monats 1300€ auf dem Konto. 
Good Job Germany.
Das schlimme ist das sich das absolut nicht ändern wird. Im Gegenteil, es wird immer schlimmer. Der interne Arbeitskrieg den unsere Generation durchmachen muss wird noch vor der Rentenausschüttung verloren gehen.
Altersarmut,... lol
Die Leute haben jetzt schon keine Kohle.
Aber Hauptsache einzelne Brangen machen auf sich stetig aufmerksam. Das findet die Regierung toll, denn es lenkt vom eigentlichen Iststatus komplett ab.


----------



## Metalic (4. Mai 2015)

Bin zum Glück nicht betroffen aber die Leute die es sind, tun mir schon leid. Den Verantwortlichen wie GDL und streikenden Bahnmitarbeitern würde ich etwas husten


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Bahnstreik hier Bahnstreik da...
> ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Ich kann verstehen das die mehr Geld wollen...



Geht aber nicht um Kohle, soviel Aufregung umsonst...
Es geht eher um die Reduzierung der Rechte der Arbeitnehmer und wenn das in einer Branche erstmal durch ist, kann sich der Rest schon mal warm anziehen.


Mal davon abgesehen, wären es "nur" Lohnverhandlungen wären diese genau so berechtigt. Wer möchte schon Vollzeit arbeiten gehen und sich trotzdem vom Amt aufstocken lassen?


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Bahnstreik hier Bahnstreik da...
> ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Ich kann verstehen das die mehr Geld wollen, wer will das heute nicht?
> In unserer Gesellschaft verarmen die Menschen troz Vollzeitbeschäftigung, und da geht es den Bahnmitarbeitern noch wesentlich besser als beispielsweise einer Altenpflegekraft (gestern abend erst bei G. Jauch wieder Thema gewesen)
> Die fetten Zeiten in dem es reicht das 1 Familienmitglied arbeiten geht und dadurch die komplette Familie unterhalten konnte sind schon lange vorbei.
> ...


Die Zeiten sind seit dem Euro vorbei wo ein Verdiener gereicht hat. Weil der Gesetzgeber es versäumt hat den beschiss durch die Wirtschaft bei der Umstellung zu verhindern. Ist doch ganz klar wenn bspw. der Einzelhandel einfach DM durch streicht und € hin schreibt und die Löhne aber eins zu eins umgestellt werden, dass dann irgendwas nicht mehr passt.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Wie gegen Windmühlen  -.-

lasst doch das Thema Geld hier bitte außen vor, das verzerrt die Diskussion hier nur noch weiter. Denn es geht hier weniger um Geld, sondern um die Rechte der Beschäftigten in Verbindung mit Gewerkschaften, wobei das Streikrecht selbst ja schon Diskussion war, gruselige Vorstellung.



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Bahnstreik hier Bahnstreik da...
> ich kann es nicht mehr hören.



Ist übrigens genau das Ziel, dich mit unsinnigen Forderungen oder Streitthemen zuzumüllen bis du es nicht mehr hören kannst oder willst. Ab dem Punkt stellst du das Gehörte auch nicht mehr in Frage, weil du dann zu Dingen recherchieren müsstest die dich nerven.
Auch die Formulierungen werden genau so gewählt, dass Frust und Hass auf die vermeintlich "Schuldigen" geschürt wird. Kurz gesagt ist es einfach Propaganda, der Begriff ist nur zu "Braun" behaftet, geschieht alles trotzdem täglich, ob man es sehen will oder nicht.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss dass es bei dem Streik nicht um Geld geht aber ich wollte das nicht unkommentiert lassen.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Mai 2015)

Das die Lokführer streiken ist ihr gutes Recht und ich will einen Teufel tun ihnen dieses Recht abzusprechen. Wer weiß wo das endet, wenn man da jetzt auch noch an den Rechten der Bevölkerung rumdoktort. 
Allerdings sollte man das Ganze im Verhältnis und der Zweckmäßigkeit sehen; vielleicht auch mal die Konsequenzen betrachten. Viele Unternehmen sind von den Lieferungen abhängig, liefern selber per Schiene. Da können 6 Tage Streik schon arg an die Finanzreserven gehen - ich betrachte das bei meinen Überlegungen mal anhand der mich umgebenden Region Salzgitter/Peine (Stahlindustrie mit SZAG&PET, viele große Logistikzentren durch Nähe zur A2 und A7). Dazu kommt, dass diese Güter, die üblich per Schiene geliefert werden würden, nun auf die Straßen gehen. Schon in der letzten Streikphase hatten wir hier den GAU: LKW-Unfall auf der A2, beide Richtungen gesperrt, alles wurde in BS runtergeleitet und das Ende vom Lied war, dass zwei Bundesstraßen zur Einbahnstraße Stadtauswärts gemacht werden mussten, weil es zum absoluten Verkehrskollaps kam. 
Sowas kann dann natürlich wieder einen Rattenschwanz an Nebenschauplätzen erzeugen: Tausende Autofahrer saßen im Feierabendverkehr über 5-6h fest, waren am darauf folgenden Tag völlig übermüdet und waren weniger Produktiv. All dies schwächt im Endeffekt die Wirtschaft - durch eine verhältnismäßig kleine Gewerkschaft, die mit der Zukunft nicht nur eines infrastrukturellen Unternehmens spielt, sondern im Ernstfall halb Deutschland in die Bredouille bringt.

Edit: Und schon sind schon wieder LKW ineinandergerasselt, schon 11km Stau - ich freue ich auf die Heimfahrt ...


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst: jeder darf seinem Streikrecht nachgehen, aber man es auch übertreiben. Ich persönlich finde die Gehaltssteigerung von 4,7% und die Einmalzahlung von 1000€ ein sehr faires Angebot. So etwas könnte man auch mal annehmen und erst mal wieder Ruhe einkehren lassen.





Wow, so einen Aufschlag hatte ich noch nie und ich arbeite auch Schicht. Was wollen die noch ? Die Fahrkarten sind jetzt schon viel zu teuer.
Die soziale Errungenschaft des Streikrechts steht wohl (noch) ausser Frage. Ein  Generalstreik gegen die Lobbyistenhörigkeit der Polits und den Ausverkauf von Volkseigentum wäre mal fällig.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Mai 2015)

Ich bin zwar nicht von dem Streik betroffen, finde ihn als Mittel im Tarifkonflikt aber unverzichtbar. Er ist also mMn nach gerechtfertigt.
Wobei ich auch sagen muss das auf DB sowie auch auf GDL lauter Betonköpfe sitzen. Die Schuld tragen also beide Konfliktparteien.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das die Lokführer streiken ist ihr gutes Recht und ich will einen Teufel tun ihnen dieses Recht abzusprechen. Wer weiß wo das endet, wenn man da jetzt auch noch an den Rechten der Bevölkerung rumdoktort.
> Allerdings sollte man das Ganze im Verhältnis und der Zweckmäßigkeit sehen; vielleicht auch mal die Konsequenzen betrachten. Viele Unternehmen sind von den Lieferungen abhängig, liefern selber per Schiene. Da können 6 Tage Streik schon arg an die Finanzreserven gehen - ich betrachte das bei meinen Überlegungen mal anhand der mich umgebenden Region Salzgitter/Peine (Stahlindustrie mit SZAG&PET, viele große Logistikzentren durch Nähe zur A2 und A7). Dazu kommt, dass diese Güter, die üblich per Schiene geliefert werden würden, nun auf die Straßen gehen. Schon in der letzten Streikphase hatten wir hier den GAU: LKW-Unfall auf der A2, beide Richtungen gesperrt, alles wurde in BS runtergeleitet und das Ende vom Lied war, dass zwei Bundesstraßen zur Einbahnstraße Stadtauswärts gemacht werden mussten, weil es zum absoluten Verkehrskollaps kam.
> Sowas kann dann natürlich wieder einen Rattenschwanz an Nebenschauplätzen erzeugen: Tausende Autofahrer saßen im Feierabendverkehr über 5-6h fest, waren am darauf folgenden Tag völlig übermüdet und waren weniger Produktiv. All dies schwächt im Endeffekt die Wirtschaft - durch eine verhältnismäßig kleine Gewerkschaft, die mit der Zukunft nicht nur eines infrastrukturellen Unternehmens spielt, sondern im Ernstfall halb Deutschland in die Bredouille.



Ich lese da nur raus, dass es für jedes Problem eine Lösung gab.
Wo ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit wenn Abfallunternehmen im Sommer in deutschen Großstädten streiken? 

PS: Wenn so ein Streik keinen stören würde, würde man nicht streiken... Das ist das einzige und letzte Mittel als Arbeitnehmer sich gegen Willkür der Arbeitgeber zu wehren und hier sprechen manche von Verhältnismäßigkeit, Medien- Bla Bla. Wo ist denn die Verhältnismäßigkeit bei eurem Lohn?
Mein Chef kommt nicht im Laufe des Jahres und zahlt mir mehr Geld, schließlich ist ja alles andere auch teurer geworden... der Schlingel.



T-Drive schrieb:


> Wow, so einen Aufschlag hatte ich noch nie und ich arbeite auch Schicht. Was wollen die noch ?



Die wollen gern auch in Zukunft ein Teil ihrer Arbeitsbedingungen mitbestimmen wollen, rafft denn das keiner welche Tragweite solche Entscheidungen haben? Glaub ihr diese Rechte werden nochmal in 5 Jahren verhandelt wenn doch nicht so rosig aussieht? 
Dann ist bereits alles durch...
Und weitere Branchen werden folgen.

PS.: VW, BMW & Porsche haben ihre Mitarbeitern in den letzten 2 Jahren das 10fache an Prämien ausgeschüttet. Aber für nen 1000er würd ich mich auch nicht "bücken"-(lassen).


----------



## JimSim3 (4. Mai 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Freu mich natürlich riesig, da ich am Freitag und am Sonntag (da ist es dann ja schon fast wieder egal) eine mehrstündige Bahnfahrt ansteht ^^
> Mal ganz im Ernst: jeder darf seinem Streikrecht nachgehen, aber man es auch übertreiben. Ich persönlich finde die Gehaltssteigerung von 4,7% und die Einmalzahlung von 1000€ ein sehr faires Angebot. So etwas könnte man auch mal annehmen und erst mal wieder Ruhe einkehren lassen. Mich würde interessieren, ob wirklich alle dieses Angebot ausgeschlagen hätten oder ob das nur von einem stellvertretend entschieden wurde...



Weil das nicht die Forderungen der GDL sind. Die GDL will weniger Überstunden und weniger Arbeit am Wochenende.  Was da vorgelegt wurde entspricht den Forderungen der EVG, missachtet die GDL aber komplett. Hier geht es nicht um Geld sondern um Politik. Die Bahn sagt: Entweder ihr akzeptiert das Angebot, das wir mit der EVG ausgehandelt haben ohne eure Anliegen zu beachten, oder wir lassen von der Politik ein Gesetz durchwinken was euch obsolet macht. Und das ist einfach unverschämt. So oder so wäre die GDL damit wertlos.


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sorry aber da steht diesmal wirklich nichts außer Unwissenheit und Vorurteilen. Das Thema ist weit komplexer als 3,80€ mehr oder weniger. Und genau hier ist auch das Problem, DB und Medien brechen es genau darauf hinunter und normalerweise umsichtige Leute wie du lassen sich zu solchen Sprüchen hinreißen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ganz normal und üblich heutzutage. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Das ist im Bereich Metall doch schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren so. Die backen die letzten Jahre aber kleinere Brötchen als früher. Für mich persönlich (selbst Verwandte bei der Bahn), ist das ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die haben damit nur ein Problem, weil sie dann nicht mehr einfach fordern können, was sie wollen. Sie müssen sich dann vor den anderen Teilnehmern rechtvertigen und plausibel verhandeln.
Dass Geld ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Wenn es ihnen nicht vorrangig darum ginge (vielen, nicht allen), dann würde ich eher etwas Verständnis aufbringen, so aber nicht. Dann sollen sie nur für ihre GEwerkschaft streiken und das Geld außen vor lassen, aber nein... man ist ja gierig. Genau daran sieht man was in den Leuten vorgeht.


----------



## JimSim3 (4. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist doch ganz normal und üblich heutzutage. Ich sehe da kein Problem. Das ist im Bereich Metall doch schon seit mindestens 15 Jahren so. Die backen die letzten Jahre aber kleinere Brötchen als früher. Für mich persönlich (selbst Verwandte bei der Bahn), ist das ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Die haben damit nur ein Problem, weil sie dann nicht mehr einfach fordern können, was sie wollen. Sie müssen sich dann vor den anderen Teilnehmern rechtvertigen und plausibel verhandeln.
> Dass Geld ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Wenn es ihnen nicht vorrangig darum ginge (vielen, nicht allen), dann würde ich eher etwas Verständnis aufbringen, so aber nicht. Dann sollen sie nur für ihre GEwerkschaft streiken und das Geld außen vor lassen, aber nein... man ist ja gierig. Genau daran sieht man was in den Leuten vorgeht.



Und der Bahn geht's nicht ums Geld, oder was?  2,1 Mrd. € Gewinn erwirtschaften, aber lieber 200 Mio. € Schäden durch Streik in Kauf nehmen als die Arbeitsverhältnisse seiner Angestellten zu verbessern. (Deren Anliegen meiner Meinung nach keineswegs Unverhältnismäßig sind.)


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2015)

SquadLeader schrieb:


> Wenn du damit sagen willst das andere Berufsgruppen die sich nicht durch Streik wehren können noch mehr ausgebeutet werden bekommst du die volle Punktzahl.


Sie könnten sich schon. Vorraussetzung wäre aber das sie sich Gewerkschaftlich organisieren. Im Bereich der Berufskraftfahrer ist dafür Verdi, Bereich Postdienste, Speditionen und Logistik die Gewerkschaft.

Aber gut möglich dass das zutrifft, was ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe: Man ist es nicht mehr gewöhnt, seine Interessen auch mittels Gewerkschaften und Arbeitskampf durchzusetzen, sondern schimpft lieber auf alles und jeden, geht verbittert zur Arbeit und hofft das Mutti alles richtet.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2015)

Nur geht es hier nicht um das Geld, sondern um Einfluss. 
Und  mit dem Gesetz werden sich die Arbeitgeber freuen, sonst niemand.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

@Cleriker:
Ähm nein, die kleinen Gewerkschaften spielen einfach keine Rolle mehr. Ich hab aber die Möglichkeit mich der Gewerkschaft anzuschließen die meine Interessen am besten vertritt, was auch immer das wäre oder selber eine zu gründen. All das wäre abgeschafft und ich mundtot gemacht, weils ja eine große Partei, ups Gewerkschaft gibt die weiß was gut für mich ist... vorsicht Ironie.


 Ein Rahmentarifvertrag ist etwas anders als die Tarifeinheit, sicher das du da nichts zusammenwirfst?


----------



## trigger831 (4. Mai 2015)

"Die GDL hatte das neue Tarifangebot der Bahn vergangene Woche als unzureichend abgelehnt und "richtig lange" Streiks angekündigt. Das Unternehmen hatte vorgeschlagen, die Löhne sollten vom 1. Juli an in zwei Stufen um insgesamt 4,7 Prozent steigen. Dazu komme eine Einmalzahlung von insgesamt 1000 Euro bis zum 30. Juni. Die GDL fordert allerdings fünf Prozent mehr Lohn und eine Stunde weniger Arbeitszeit pro Woche.
Erst Ende April hatten die GDL zuletzt gestreikt. Beim siebten Bahnstreik im laufenden Tarifkonflikt war der Personenverkehr zwei Tage und der Güterverkehr drei Tage lahmgelegt. Millionen Reisende waren betroffen." Also den angekündigten 6 Tage Streit sollten mal Polizisten, Feuerwehr oder Ärzte durchziehen. Am besten, bei Großveranstaltungen, wie z.B. dem Oktoberfest. Wenn wir schon dabei sind, auch noch alle Tankstellen für ne Woche schließen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Ach Leute, werft doch nicht mit solchen Zahlen rum. Was sind den bitte nichtmal 5% in 2 Stufen? Da fängt man die Inflation grad noch ab, mehr nicht.

Polizisten sind übrigens BEAMTE also STAATSBEDIENSTETE, klick? Und was sollen die alle zusammen durchziehen? 

Was haben Tankstellen damit zu tun? Reichlich wirr, wenn man sieht worum es hier geht, ums Gewerkschaftsrecht der Arbeitnehmer, sry.

Etwas nicht zu tun weil die Folgen verheerend sein könnten war in Deutschland noch nie Hindernis eine Sache anzugehen. Lernt man in Geschichte, wieder und wieder und wieder.
Außerdem ist das im Streik eben so, darum auch Streik und nicht "Grill-Party" oder "Wilde-Sause". Sitz genug im Auto und bin auch Betroffen aber schlechtes Wetter stört mich wirklich mehr... letztlich sind es meine Steuern mit denen Leuten die nicht genug verdienen der Lohn aufgestockt wird. Warum sollte es in meinem Interesse liegen das deren Anteil zu nimmt?


----------



## trigger831 (4. Mai 2015)

Ach ja, ich sollte die Ironie Schiene vielleicht besser kenntlich machen, mein Fehler...


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

JimSim3;7366355. schrieb:
			
		

> Die GDL will weniger Überstunden und weniger Arbeit am Wochenende.



Das heist Personalaufstockung, dieses neue Personal muss auch am WE arbeiten und kriegt natürlich auch die 4,7%. Wo führt das hin ?
Als ich vor 20 Jahren meinen Job angenommen habe wußte ich klip und klar auf was ich mich einlasse mit der Schicht, wie jeder Bäcker oder Nachtwächter auch, soll ich jetzt rumheulen ? Manche Jobs gehen halt nicht ohne Überstunden und WE-Arbeit. Irgendwo sind halt Grenzen, auch bei der Mitbestimmung.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich sollte die Ironie Schiene vielleicht besser kenntlich machen, mein Fehler...



Das mit dem durchziehen müssen wir aber noch klären. hehe


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Das heist Personalaufstockung, dieses neue Personal muss auch am WE arbeiten und kriegt natürlich auch die 4,7%. Wo führt das hin ?
> Als ich vor 20 Jahren meinen Job angenommen habe wußte ich klip und klar auf was ich mich einlasse mit der Schicht, wie jeder Bäcker oder Nachtwächter auch, soll ich jetzt rumheulen ? Manche Jobs gehen halt nicht ohne Überstunden und WE-Arbeit. Irgendwo sind halt Grenzen, auch bei der Mitbestimmung.



Klar gibts Grenzen, trotzdem besser als keine Mitbestimmung und eine Einheitspartei oder -Gewerkschaft. 
Allerdings ist eigentlich jeder Punkt verhandelbar, darum gibts eigentlich keine Grenzen. Einstellung/ Kündigung, Arbeitszeitregelungen, alles kann der Betriebsrat/Gewerkschaft mitbestimmen.

Manche Jobs gehen nicht ohne Überstunden? Was stimmt bei dir denn nicht? Diese Aussage ist sowas von daneben. Naja zu lange im Hamsterrad denkt man eben auch es geht voran...


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @Cleriker:
> Ähm nein, die kleinen Gewerkschaften spielen einfach keine Rolle mehr.  Ich hab aber die Möglichkeit mich der Gewerkschaft anzuschließen die  meine Interessen am besten vertritt, was auch immer das wäre oder selber  eine zu gründen. All das wäre abgeschafft und ich mundtot gemacht,  weils ja eine große Partei, ups Gewerkschaft gibt die weiß was gut für  mich ist... vorsicht Ironie.



Sind Mitglieder der ver.di etwa Mundtot? Nein! Allein schon der  Ansatz mehr Geld und weniger Stunden, ist doch vollkommener Schwachsinn!  Die Lockführer haben diesbezüglich und auch was ihr Einkommen im  allgemeinen betrifft, keinen Grund etwas zu fordern.
Dann das Thema  Überstunden... Wer mehr Geld will, macht überstunden, das ist der  einfachste und fairste Weg. Sich hinzusetzten und nichts zu tun, dann  aber Streiken, für weniger Stunden ist dreist.

Klar geb ich dir  Recht im Bezug auf die Rolle kleiner Gewerkschaften, aber diese hier  macht sich halt selbst das Leben schwer. Große Gewerkschaften fordern  natürlich nicht dauernd und vollkommen verhältnisfern, aber sie fordern  ebenso. Das hat doch nicht nur negative Seiten.

Sag mir doch mal  bitte, was es deiner Meinung nach konkret an Verlust bedeuten würde,  wenn es tatsächlich so kommen sollte. Ich sehe da nämlich keine  großartigen Änderungen, außer dass nicht mehr (gefühlt) ständig wegen  des Geldes gestreikt wird. Die GDL hat ihren Bogen einfach überspannt.

Du macht es dir mMn etwas zu leicht, -Shorty-.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Manche Jobs gehen nicht ohne Überstunden? Was stimmt bei dir denn nicht? Diese Aussage ist sowas von daneben. Naja zu lange im Hamsterrad denkt man eben auch es geht voran...



Das heist nur, dass ein Job manchmal in 8Std. am Tag nicht zu schaffen ist und ab 8Std. Zuschläge bezahlt werden. Ich weiss, war früher in Zwickau nicht so ...


----------



## Cleriker (4. Mai 2015)

Überstunden sind ja nicht nur was negatives, sie sind ein einfacher Weg sein Gehalt aufzustocken und das auch noch zu besseren Konditionen.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Überstunden sind ja nicht nur was negatives, sie sind ein einfacher Weg sein Gehalt aufzustocken und das auch noch zu besseren Konditionen.



Oder wie in meinem Fall Freizeit über das Arbeitszeitkonto  7,42 Überstunden = 1 ganzer Tag Frei.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Es kämen Tarifabschlüsse am Rande des Mindestlohns zustande. Deutlich mehr Ausfälle und Verspätungen durch unmotiviertes/krankes Personal.

Was hast du denn immer mit Ver.di, haben die Tarifeinheit? Oder kann es sein das dieser Gewerkschaftszusammenschluss verschiedener Branchen auch verschiedene Tarifverträge für diese Mitglieder aushandelt? Und selbst da gibts neben Ver.di noch zig Gewerkschaften die dieselben Branchen abdecken, der eine eben mehr mit christlichem Leitbild der andere malt sich n Fisch auf die Fahne. Die dürfen dass und wir haben das Recht uns in einer Gewerkschaft unseres Vertrauen zu organisieren, ob Ver.di oder sonstwer.

Große Gewerkschaften fordern nicht dauernd?
Im Stuttgarter Raum wohnst du aber nicht, oder? Was dort regelmäßig alle 2 Jahren abgeht wenn die IG-Metall Wünsche äußert... 

Ist doch alles sehr stark von der Wahrnehmung abhängig.





T-Drive schrieb:


> Das heist nur, dass ein Job manchmal in 8Std. am Tag nicht zu schaffen ist und ab 8Std. Zuschläge bezahlt werden. Ich weiss, war früher in Zwickau nicht so ...



Wir arbeiten hier auch nicht mehr wie vor 20 Jahren. 

Überstunden sind generell ein Indiz für Fehlplanung, sei es auf Seiten welche die Arbeit verteilen oder die sie erledigen. Da mach ich nur für Chirurgen Hebammen und Klempner Ausnahmen, hehe.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

Er hat doch recht. Manche Jobs gehen halt nicht ohne Überstunden oder Arbeit am Wochenende. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, ich arbeite Schicht und ich arbeite auch am Wochenende und an Feiertagen. Das wusste ich aber als ich damals den Vertrag unterschrieben habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Soso, manche, dann ist bestimmt leicht Jobs ohne Überstunden zu nennen? Nein? Merkste? 
Wir lassen uns so lange vom System den Kopf nudeln und glauben irgendwann es ginge nicht anders, sozusagen alternativlos. Sehe ich nicht so, Arbeit gibts genug in Deutschland, genauso Leute die diese erledigen können. Anstatt das sinnvoll aufzuteilen, mehr Löhne zu zahlen, Mitarbeiter zu entlasten und länger arbeitsfähig zu halten passiert genau das Gegenteil. Einer arbeitet für 2, steht stärker unter Stress und wird daran auch eher zu leiden haben.
Mir klar das wir nicht in Utopia leben, aber ich weigere mich zu sagen es ginge nicht anders.

Überstunden sind fast immer Fehlplanung und Missmanagement. Wie gesagt, Ausnahmen für mich nur im Gesundheitsbereich oder in der Arbeit direkt mit Menschen.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

Auf Anhieb alle die hier beim Kunden im Büro oder Lager arbeiten. Keine Überstunden (falls doch mal nur mit Zustimmung des Betriebsrates), Samstagsarbeit nur auf freiwilliger Basis usw.. Also es gibt solche Jobs.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Überstunden sind generell ein Indiz für Fehlplanung, sei es auf Seiten welche die Arbeit verteilen oder die sie erledigen. Da mach ich nur für Chirurgen Hebammen und Klempner Ausnahmen, hehe.



Erstmal Arbeit haben die DU dann perfekt verteilen oder ausführen kannst.

Lokführer arbeiten nicht direkt mit, aber direkt für Menschen, die sich zB. kein Auto leisten können und trotzdem pünktlich zur Arbeit müssen.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Keine Überstunden, nie? Oder keine Auszahlung von Überstunden? Das ein Unterschied.
Samstagsarbeit auf freiwilliger Basis, komm hör doch auf^^  und selbst da, warum sollte ich Samstag kommen wenn ich meine Arbeit doch so gut von Mo- Fr ohne Überstunden schaffe?  




T-Drive schrieb:


> Erstmal Arbeit haben die DU dann perfekt verteilen oder ausführen kannst.



Ach, das geht schneller als du denkst. Beim Outsourcing fielen damals ähnliche Äußerungen, heute kommt für jede Glühbirne ein externer... Das geht, ganz locker.
Muss auch nicht perfekt sein, hatte nie den Anspruch. Nur besser als jetzt, reicht zu.


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

Es soll Leute geben denen macht ihre Arbeit spass und sind sehr zufrieden. 

Was spricht dagegen Samstags freiwillige Überstunden zu kloppen um das Gehalt aufzubessern, oder einen Kunden glücklich zu machen der dann bestimmt wiederkommt ?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben denen macht ihre Arbeit spass und sind sehr zufrieden.


Von denen gibts wirklich welche, kenne auch einen. 
Aber traurig wenn diese Leute nicht mal bis 60 ihren Beruf ausüben können, weil sie geistig oder körperlich am Ende sind. Viele von denen wollen arbeiten und gehen zu Haus regelrecht kaputt. Wo wäre der Nachteil wenn Leute die wollen und dann noch können mit über 60 Jahren ihren Job erledigen?

Alles in allem sagt dein Satz nix zum Thema aus. Und ganz ehrlich ist mir diese Einstellung etwas unheimlich, mir macht meine Freizeit, Familie und Freunde Spaß und mich zufrieden. Mein Job sagt mir nur wie tief ich mich bücken muss um Kohle zu bekommen, kann man brauchen, ich nicht zum Leben, nur überleben.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben denen macht ihre Arbeit spass und sind sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Was spricht dagegen Samstags freiwillige Überstunden zu kloppen um das Gehalt aufzubessern, oder einen Kunden glücklich zu machen der dann bestimmt wiederkommt ?



Dagegen spricht überhaupt nichts, und wenn dir das gefällt und du sogar die Wahl zu haben scheinst, dann ist das aus deiner Sicht natürlich gut.

Es gibts aber auch Betriebe wo es anders läuft, da wird von 3 Mitarbeitern halt auf 2 Mitarbeiter "gespart" und das bei gleichbleibender Arbeit.
Die haben dann vom Chef aus auch eine "Wahl" --> "Seht zu das der Mist fertig wird, oder ich such mir wen anderes!".
Und solche Zustände gibt weit öfter als man denkt.

Bei dem Streik der GDL bin ich zwiegespalten, weil ich ehrlich nicht weiß ob die Forderungen überhaupt durchsetzbar sind.
Das es bei der Bahn eine "Mitarbeiter-verarsche" gibt, sollte schon bei dem Wort "Rangierlokführer" auffallen.....laut Bahn ist der nämlich kein "richtiger" Lokführer und wird daher weit schlechter bezahlt.
Ist halt auch ein Grund warum die GDL schäumt.

schwierig schwierig......


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2015)

Das trifft die Sache gut Kommentar Erneuter Lokführerstreik: Bahnvorstand will Unterwerfung - taz.de


----------



## T-Drive (4. Mai 2015)

@shorty

Arrangiere dich mit dem Feind wenn du ihn nicht besiegen kannst.

@aloha84

ich bezog mich auf den Post von Amon. Bei mir ist genau diese Version im Einsatz: "von 3 Mitarbeitern halt auf 2 Mitarbeiter gespart und das bei gleichbleibender Arbeit"




> Die haben dann vom Chef aus auch eine "Wahl" --> "Seht zu das der Mist fertig wird, oder ich such mir wen anderes!".
> Und solche Zustände gibt weit öfter als man denkt.


 

Da geb ich dir recht, wahrscheinlich eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Ist bei mir zum Glück nicht so und bei den Lokführern denke ich auch nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> @shorty
> 
> Arrangiere dich mit dem Feind wenn du ihn nicht besiegen kannst.



Mir gings nur um die Wahrnehmung, wenn in den Nachrichten mal wieder von "Streikterrorismus" und "Bahnsinn" die Rede ist, muss man im Hinterkopf haben dass die Leute da auch besseres zu tun hätten, aber keine andere Wahl haben, keiner Interesse an Verkehrschaos oder stehender Industrie hat. Die haben sicher auch eine Familie zu ernähren und mit den beispielhaften einmal 1000€ und 5% gehen bei ner 4-köpfigen Familie spätesten nach 2 Wochen die Lichter aus. Wie lächerlich sind solche Angebote.

Solang wir uns von Medien / Konzernen die Meinung gerade rücken lassen sägen wir am eigenen Ast. 

Unterstützen müssten wir die Streikenden und denen da Oben klar machen dass die breite Masse hinter den Forderungen steht. Was glaubt ihr denn, wie lange der Streik dann noch ginge... Solang sich alle gegeneinander zerfetzen lehnen die sich da Oben zurück und wir klauen uns gegenseitig noch die letzten 50Cent ausm Beutel...

Wenn man diese Form von Arbeitskampf kritisiert, sollte man mal Richtung Asien blicken.
Selbst dort horcht man erst nach dem 10ten Suizid auf und ändert dann doch nix. Solang ich lebe möchte ich diese Zustände als Arbeitnehmer nicht erfahren.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

Die Streikenden unterstützen ist verdammt schwer, wenn man selber davon betroffen ist und sie von einem egozentrischem Rowdy angeführt werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Ich seh schon beide Seiten, und doch sind es genau diese Medienwirksamen Begriffe wie "egozentrischem Rowdy" die nerven. Der Mann vertritt eine Gewerkschaft mit über 10.000 Mitgliedern. Wenn auch das Auftreten nicht nach jedem Geschmack ist, der Mann hat keinen Grund klein bei zu geben oder sonstwas, der hat die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu verhandeln. Und eines kann er immer noch besser als unsere aktuelle Regierung, die Richtung beibehalten... und dabei glaubwürdig bleiben... 

so nu hab ich aber auch genug vom Thema...


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

Sorry, aber bei Sprüchen wie "wenn zwei kranke ins Bett gehen" oder "... sollen doch von München nach Berlin mit dem Rad fahren" ist es ausgesprochen schwer, auch nur irgendwas wie gehobenen Respekt für den Mann aufzubringen. 
Dafür sind keine einseitig berichtenden Medien notwendig, um zu so einer Meinung zu kommen, daran ist er einfach selber schuld. Sowas ist auch als Gewerkschaftschef mit 10.000+ Mitgliedern absolut unnötig.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Alternativlos eben, sieht man deinem Post deutlich an. 
München - Berlin da gibt´s außer Zug natürlich nix, Mist.
Servicewüste Deutschland, in Indien gäbe es noch eine Rikscha. 
Ja, hätte er vorn gestanden und erklärt wie Leid ihm das jetzt alles tut, mit dem Streik und so, hätten wir es ihm geglaubt und verziehen und seine Mitglieder wären zufrieden mit ihm.  
Da bin ich ja nicht allein in Utopia 

Welche Wahl hatte er denn^^

Zumal er nur übermittelt, der beschließt ja die Streiks nicht allein noch sonstwas.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

Öhm, welche Wahl haben denn die von den Zugausfällen Betroffenen sonst noch, außer sich bei solchen Sprüchen zu ärgern?

Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass er Leute, die auf die Bahn angewiesen sind und sonst - so unglaublich das jetzt auch klingt - keine Alternative haben, diffamiert.

Das kann man sich als Gewerkschaftsführer echt sparen, wenn du Verständnis für die Streikenden haben willst, kannst du das schlichtweg nicht bei so einem Typen erwarten.

Ernsthaft jetzt, sollen trotzdem alle sagen, "jaa, vollstes Verständnis, habe kein Auto und mein Chef hat mich gestern gefeuert, aber trotzdem unterstütze ich die Streiker voll!"?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Man hat die Wahl sein Hirn zu benutzen und sich nicht von populistischen Bildschlagzeilen die Welt erklären zu lassen. Anders lässt sich der doch stark beschränkte Horizont einiger jedenfalls nicht erklären. 
Angesprochen ist, wer sich angesprochen fühlt.

Warum muss man ein Auto besitzen, reicht doch fahren. 
Wenn man dich kündigt kannst du doch niemand anderes Verantwortlich machen. 
Sollte die Kündigung nicht entsprechend begründet sein hast du vor Gericht bessere Karten als dein Chef.
Klingt eher danach als suche man einen Schuldigen sein eigenes Versagen zu rechtfertigen.

Der Typ hat den Vorteil er ist nicht "die Bahn", Verständnis braucht er nur von seinen Mitgliedern.
Der hat auch keine Unterstützung erwartet aber scheinbar begreifst du nicht was ich da oben gemeint hab, als ich schrieb das wir die eigentlich unterstützen müssten. Wenn diese Branche die Tarifeinheit bekommt ist das der Anfang vom Ende. Dann fahre ich genauso gern Zug wie mit dem Flugzeug durch die Alpen. 

So "abhängig" zu sein muss grausam sein, dennoch leben die meisten noch oder?
Gab auch nirgends Meldungen das die Regale leer bleiben oder das Brot rationiert wird. Selbst Autos wurden noch gebaut und das der Octavia RS 8 Monate Wartezeit hat liegt auch an anderen Dingen. Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube die meisten konnten das aushalten und werden es wieder.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

Ich unterstütze gar niemand, weder die Streiker noch die Bahn.
Entweder ich finde es gut, was die tun, oder nicht.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir früher war oder ist, aber besonders auf dem Land sieht das insbesondere mit den Busanbindungen nicht gut aus. Vor bzw. nach einer gewissen Uhrzeit fährt da kein einziger mehr und wenn dann noch Züge ausfallen war's das mit dem in-die-Arbeit- bzw. nach-Hause-kommen. Pendler-Schicksal kann man jetzt natürlich blaffen, aber als Azubi, der froh war einen Job zu bekommen und dann in der Arbeit vom Abteilungsleiter angebrüllt wird, für den ist das der Albtraum - genauso wie für viele andere auch.

Tut mir echt fürchterlich leid, dass ich Weselskys Verhalten einfach nicht gut finde, da stehe ich aber bei weitem nicht alleine da - und das nicht nicht alles Bild-Leser.

Nicht nur auf seine Wirkung in der Öffentlichkeit sondern allein schon sein Verhandlungsstil. Er braucht sich überhaupt nicht zu wundern, wenn man mit jemand verhandelt, der schon von Grund auf stur ist (Die Bahn), auf provokatives Verhalten setzt und zu keinem Ergebnis kommt. Jeder Verhandlungsexperte kann dir das bestätigen. Damit schadet er nämlich nicht Der Bahn, sondern den Fahrgästen, der GDL und damit den Menschen, für die er sich so rigoros einsetzt.

Deswegen ist für mich an diesem Thema nicht nur die Bahn schuld, sondern auch er.

Und nein, mit sowas hat die Bild nichts zu tun, denn da stehen nur "Stoppt den Amokläufer"-Schlagzeilen oder Weselky-Teufels-Montagen.

Wenn du aber jeden, der nicht deiner Ansicht ist in den Bild-Topf werfen willst, deine Sache.


----------



## Amon (4. Mai 2015)

> Wenn man dich kündigt kannst du doch niemand anderes Verantwortlich machen.
> Sollte die Kündigung nicht entsprechend begründet sein hast du vor Gericht bessere Karten als dein Chef.
> Klingt eher danach als suche man einen Schuldigen sein eigenes Versagen zu rechtfertigen.



Ok, basteln wir mal einen worst case. Jemand hat hier geschrieben dass sein Arbeitgeber auf Meteriallieferungen per Bahn angewiesen ist. Sagen wir jetzt mal dieser Betrieb ist gerade finanziell nicht so gut aufgestellt hat aber einen großen Auftrag der die Situation ändern würde  und er kurz vor der Fertigstellung ist. Jetzt kommt der 6tägige Bahnstreik! Benötigtes Material kommt nicht, oder es kann nicht Ausgeliefert werden oder whatever. Kurz gesagt der Auftrag geht in  die Binsen. Ich denke mal der Begriff Konventionalstrafe ist dir ein Begriff, oder? Den Kunden interessiert nicht ob da Streik ist oder nicht, den Kunden interessiert ob der sein Ding bekommt oder nicht. Bekommt er es nicht hast du ein Problem. So, Auftrag wegen Streik verkackt, Strafe zahlen wo eh so wenig Kohle da ist, also ran ans Personal. Es werden jetzt 1000 Leute deswegen entlassen! Was sagste jetzt?

*Erzähle dann bitte diesen Leuten dass sie selbst schuld sind! Erzähle ihnen dass sie nur jemanden suchen den sie verantwortlich machen können!Und dann verlange doch von diesen Leuten dass sie doch gefälligst Verständis* *für den Lokführerstreik aufbringen sollen!*

Ich hab es hier schon einmal geschrieben, das Streikrecht ist richtig und wichtig aber nur für einen sinnlosen Machtkampf ein ganzes Land quasi in Geiselhaft zu nehmen ist unsinnig und völlig daneben! Von den unsinnigen Äußerungen dieses herren rede ich erst gar nicht, da würde ich mir als Betroffener nämlich auch verarscht vorkommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2015)

Es ist natürlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert, aber wo wären wir ohne Gewerkschaften und Arbeitskampf? Mehr Lohn und weniger bzw. leichtere Arbeit wollen alle und dafür sind eben leider auch Opfer nötig. Es fällt natürlich immer unangenehm auf wenn so riesige und mächtige Berufszweige wie Post / DHL, Bahn oder Luftverkehr usw.  zum Streik aufrufen und damit die " Wirtschaft " zum erliegen bringen. Jemand der davon betroffen ist wird sich für einen Streik nicht begeistern können aber man sollte auch mal den Blick auf die andere Seite werfen.  Aber bevor es zum Streik kommt sind ja schon ein paar Verhandlungen gelaufen und die Betriebe wollen natürlich lieber die Arbeiter weiter knechten damit für die Oberen mehr Geld bleibt


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

@ Two-Face: Wie die Strategien aussehen und den Stil seiner Verhandlungen kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Das er aber gegenüber den Medienvertretern auf dicke Hose macht und so tut als wäre es ihm alles egal, liegt doch in der Natur seines Amtes. 

Das stimmt, wen ich in welche Schublade stecke ist meine Sache.
Wenn man die Frage der Schuld angeht, aber bitte die Rolle unserer Regierung nicht vergessen. Erst Privatisieren und dann das Streikrecht zu unterbinden ist schon grenzwertig, hätte man die Angestellten einfach in Ketten gelegt wärs dasselbe.

@ Amon: Wenn jetzt noch Vollmond ist kann man in deinem tollen Beispiel nix machen, stimmt.
Aber es gibt da einen Begriff mit dem ist alles obsolet und nennt sich "höhere Gewalt".

Ich hab auch von niemandem verlangt "gefälligst Verständnis" zu haben. So ein Kindergarten hier, dann kunstruiert ihr euch mal weiter eure Schreckensszenarien und lasst die Arbeitnehmerrechte vor die Hunde gehen. WEIL MAN ANGST HAT ODER JEMAND NICHT MAG. LOLOLOL

Mir doch auch latte, der Mann macht einfach nur seinen Job.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. Mai 2015)

Also das ist echt schon heftig, bin jetzt davon nicht betroffen aber das geht ja fast ne Woche durch.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das er aber gegenüber den Medienvertretern auf dicke Hose macht und so tut als wäre es ihm alles egal, liegt doch in der Natur seines Amtes.


Interessant, steht es irgendwo geschrieben, dass sich ein Gewerkschaftsführer so auszuführen hat, wie es Weselsky tut?
Ich weiß nur, dass sogar sein Vorgänger ihn für sein Verhalten schon massiv kritisiert hat.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das stimmt, wen ich in welche Schublade stecke ist meine Sache.


Es wäre vielleicht auch eine Alternative, gar niemand in irgend' eine Schublade zu stecken, v.a. dann wenn man jene Person nicht kennt.
Hab' mich noch nie getraut sowas zu tun, einfach weil ich sowas überhaupt nicht leiden kann, zumal man sich auch gehörig irren kann.
Immer wieder interessant, was man im Internet alles zurückbekommt.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn man die Frage der Schuld angeht, aber bitte die Rolle unserer Regierung nicht vergessen. Erst Privatisieren und dann das Streikrecht zu unterbinden ist schon grenzwertig, hätte man die Angestellten einfach in Ketten gelegt wärs dasselbe.


Regierung und DB gingen dadurch nicht nur mit den Mitarbeitern unfair um, sondern auch mit den Bahnkunden.
Mal ganz ehrlich, die verlangen für eine 26km Strecke über 100€ im Monat und trotzdem kriegen die Mitarbeiter nicht genug Geld und machen im Nahverkehr noch Verlust obendrauf. Wo zum Teufel geht das ganze Geld denn hin? Da werden die Fahrtkosten schön an den aktuellen Spritpreis angepasst (im negativen Sinne, geht der Spritpreis nach oben, geht auch die Bahn mit ihren Preisen nach oben), ganze Strecken völlig grundlos gestrichen und trotzdem bleibt nichts liegen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich hab auch von niemandem verlangt "gefälligst Verständnis" zu haben. So ein Kindergarten hier, dann kunstruiert ihr euch mal weiter eure Schreckensszenarien und lasst die Arbeitnehmerrechte vor die Hunde gehen. WEIL MAN ANGST HAT ODER JEMAND NICHT MAG. LOLOLOL
> 
> Mir doch auch latte, der Mann macht einfach nur seinen Job.


Jemanden wie Weselsky zu kritisieren und Arbeitnehmerrechte vor die Hunde gehen zu lassen sind zufälligerweise nicht dasselbe.
Ich bin grundsätzlich auf der Seite der GDL habe aber nunmal meine Vorbehalte gegenüber deren Gewerkschaftsführer - er wurde damals mit 55% der Stimmen gewählt, das heißt also es gibt auch in der GDL mindestens 45% die nicht oder teilweise nicht mit ihm einverstanden sind.
Interessant ist aber auch die Ansicht, dass es ihm ja quasi gegönnt sei, Betroffene zu diffamieren und durch sein arrogantes Auftreten den Medien erst recht noch Munition gegen ihn zu liefern. Er beschwert sich zwar auf der einen Seite zurecht, dass gewisse Publikationen gegen ihn hetzen und ihn demontieren tut aber nichts um die Wogen zu glätten und den vielen vom Streik Betroffenen die ganze Sache verständlicher zu machen. 
Gut, einmal ging er öffentlich auf die Bahnfahrer zu, aber das auch nur notgedrungen, als die Stimmung langsam ordententlich zu kippen drohte.

Sorry, aber wer sich aufführt wie der Elefant im Porzelanladen, der braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren, dass erst Recht Stimmung gegen ihn gemacht wird.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ok, basteln wir mal einen worst case. Jemand hat hier geschrieben dass sein Arbeitgeber auf Meteriallieferungen per Bahn angewiesen ist. Sagen wir jetzt mal dieser Betrieb ist gerade finanziell nicht so gut aufgestellt hat aber einen großen Auftrag der die Situation ändern würde  und er kurz vor der Fertigstellung ist. Jetzt kommt der 6tägige Bahnstreik! Benötigtes Material kommt nicht, oder es kann nicht Ausgeliefert werden oder whatever. Kurz gesagt der Auftrag geht in  die Binsen. Ich denke mal der Begriff Konventionalstrafe ist dir ein Begriff, oder? Den Kunden interessiert nicht ob da Streik ist oder nicht, den Kunden interessiert ob der sein Ding bekommt oder nicht. Bekommt er es nicht hast du ein Problem. So, Auftrag wegen Streik verkackt, Strafe zahlen wo eh so wenig Kohle da ist, also ran ans Personal. Es werden jetzt 1000 Leute deswegen entlassen! Was sagste jetzt?



Das ist kein Worst-Case, sonder eher blühende Fantasie. 

Ein Betrieb mit so einer großen Mitarbeiterzahl wird wegen 6 Tagen Bahnstreik nicht pleite gehen und unzählige Menschen entlassen. Sollte sowas den passieren, liegt das eher an einer Fehlplanung seitens des Unternehmens. Es muss ja garkein Streik sein, es kann genau so gut ein Unwetter sein, welches den Bahnverkehr lahm legt. 

Natürlich entsteht ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden. Allerdings ist es auch nicht so, dass die Unternehmen nichts von dem Streik wussten und er über nacht gekommen ist.
Sollte dieser Streik ein Unternehmen in den Ruin treiben, dann nur weil es vorher schon sogut wie Pleite war...


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Mai 2015)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Interessant, steht es irgendwo geschrieben, dass sich ein Gewerkschaftsführer so auszuführen hat, wie es Weselsky tut?
> Ich weiß nur, dass sogar sein Vorgänger ihn für sein Verhalten schon massiv kritisiert hat.


Nein steht nirgends geschrieben, allerdings liegt es mMn in der Logik der Sache dass der Mann sich bei der breiten Masse unbeliebt machen muss um die Interessen seiner Gewerkschaft zu untermauern und um Druck in die Verhandlung zu bringen. Leider ist deren einzige Gewalt nun mal die Personenbeförderung, also bleibt diese aus. Man stelle sich mal vor sie würden fahren aber nicht nach Plan und jeder kommt woanders an als er will.  Das wär wohl die Alternative zum Streik.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht auch eine Alternative, gar niemand in irgend' eine Schublade zu stecken, v.a. dann wenn man jene Person nicht kennt.
> Hab' mich noch nie getraut sowas zu tun, einfach weil ich sowas überhaupt nicht leiden kann, zumal man sich auch gehörig irren kann.
> Immer wieder interessant, was man im Internet alles zurückbekommt.


Zugegeben nicht die feine Art, jedoch lassen die ersten 2 Seiten bei den Comments hier wirklich nur wenig Spielraum für Alternativen.
Letzlich war es auch weniger auf dich konkret bezogen, du bist dann aber zeitlich passend eingestiegen...
Es ist nur so ärgerlich, dass auch die Medien sehr einseitig berichten und zur Verzerrung der Gründe zum Streik beitragen. Wenn dann doch mal irgendwo 30Minuten halbwegs neutral berichtet wird findet das 23.30 auf irgend nem Dritten zwischen 2 Tierdokus statt.
Letztlich landet der Weselsky bei dir ja auch in irgendeiner Schublade ohne ihn genauer zu kennen, allein auf seinen Äußerungen beruhend. Und sei es nur Kategorie: Mag ich nicht. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Regierung und DB gingen dadurch nicht nur mit den Mitarbeitern unfair um, sondern auch mit den Bahnkunden.
> Mal ganz ehrlich, die verlangen für eine 26km Strecke über 100€ im Monat und trotzdem kriegen die Mitarbeiter nicht genug Geld und machen im Nahverkehr noch Verlust obendrauf. Wo zum Teufel geht das ganze Geld denn hin? Da werden die Fahrtkosten schön an den aktuellen Spritpreis angepasst (im negativen Sinne, geht der Spritpreis nach oben, geht auch die Bahn mit ihren Preisen nach oben), ganze Strecken völlig grundlos gestrichen und trotzdem bleibt nichts liegen.


Ja, dazu weiß ich auch keine Erklärung, kann nur zustimmen...


Two-Face schrieb:


> Jemanden wie Weselsky zu kritisieren und Arbeitnehmerrechte vor die Hunde gehen zu lassen sind zufälligerweise nicht dasselbe.
> Ich bin grundsätzlich auf der Seite der GDL habe aber nunmal meine Vorbehalte gegenüber deren Gewerkschaftsführer - er wurde damals mit 55% der Stimmen gewählt, das heißt also es gibt auch in der GDL mindestens 45% die nicht oder teilweise nicht mit ihm einverstanden sind.
> Interessant ist aber auch die Ansicht, dass es ihm ja quasi gegönnt sei, Betroffene zu diffamieren und durch sein arrogantes Auftreten den Medien erst recht noch Munition gegen ihn zu liefern. Er beschwert sich zwar auf der einen Seite zurecht, dass gewisse Publikationen gegen ihn hetzen und ihn demontieren tut aber nichts um die Wogen zu glätten und den vielen vom Streik Betroffenen die ganze Sache verständlicher zu machen.
> Gut, einmal ging er öffentlich auf die Bahnfahrer zu, aber das auch nur notgedrungen, als die Stimmung langsam ordententlich zu kippen drohte.


Geb ich dir Recht, warum er diesen Kurs so festhält ist schwer zu beurteilen und fair ist es den Bahnkunden gegenüber sicher nicht.
Ihn aber jetzt zum Schuldigen zu machen weil gestreikt wird ist allerdings ziemlicher Käse. Zum einen liefen ja bereits Verhandlungen und so ein großer Streik ist meist auch einfach eine Deadline um zum Ergebnis zu kommen, zum anderen müssen seine Mitglieder diese Streiks mehrheitlich beschließen. Auch wenn da noch Abstimmungen mit anderen Gewerkschaften laufen um nicht alles lahm zu legen, generell beschließt seine Gewerkschaft die Details.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer sich aufführt wie der Elefant im Porzelanladen, der braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren, dass erst Recht Stimmung gegen ihn gemacht wird.


Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht ist das sein einziges Mittel, um nicht in völliger Belanglosigkeit neben Germany's Next Top Modell & Co. unterzugehen. Immerhin weiß man sofort, "es ist noch nicht vorbei" wenn man ihn sieht.  

Gruß und schönen Feierabend...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2015)

Hammer was du da durchziehen. Wird wohl nicht das Ende sein.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Mai 2015)

Ich kritisiere Weselsky nicht, weil gestreikt wird.
Ich kritisiere Weselsky, wegen seinem Verhalten der Bahn und der Öffentlichkeit gegenüber.

Klar, es wird immer Leute geben, die sich über ihn aufregen, aber die Anzahl derer könnte er erheblich reduzieren, wenn er anders mit ihnen umgehen würde.^^
Ich verlange nirgendwo das er sich für irgendwas "entschuldigt", sondern dass er auch mehr auf die Bahnkunden zugeht, anstatt sie manchmal fast schon zu verhöhnen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es niemanden gäbe, welcher die Streiks versteht, gibt ja durchaus Leute die vielleicht selber Lokfüher im Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis haben und die Streiks nachvollziehen können. 
Aber dann gibt es eben auch die, welche nur verärgert sind und das nicht können und Weselsky hätte des öfteren die Möglichkeit diese Gemüter zu besänftigen, anstatt den Medien mit seinem überheblichen Auftreten immer neue Munition zu liefern. Klar, einer wie Weselsky macht sich durch die Streiks automatisch unbeliebt aber er muss sich nicht unbeliebter machen, als nötig. Er ist da wie viele Politiker (Horst Seehofer, z.B.), die regen sich über vermeintliche Hetzkampagnen gegen sich auf, tun aber nichts dagegen und ist sonst alles schnuppe.
Anders hat es z.B. Klaus Wowereit gemacht, als er die Anzahl der Beamten in Berlin reduziert hat. Da wurde er auch gleich von der unionsnahen Bild zerissen und als Jobkiller beschimpft, anstatt aber das zu ignorieren ist er auf die Bevölkerung zugegangen und hat ihnen erklärt, wieso das sein musste und dass zuviele Beamte einfach nicht gut für die - damals in Berlin ohnehin schon belastete - Regierungskasse sind. Anschließend wurde er von vielen sogar dafür gefeiert.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ist nur so ärgerlich, dass auch die Medien sehr einseitig berichten und zur Verzerrung der Gründe zum Streik beitragen. Wenn dann doch mal irgendwo 30Minuten halbwegs neutral berichtet wird findet das 23.30 auf irgend nem Dritten zwischen 2 Tierdokus statt.
> Letztlich landet der Weselsky bei dir ja auch in irgendeiner Schublade ohne ihn genauer zu kennen, allein auf seinen Äußerungen beruhend. Und sei es nur Kategorie: Mag ich nicht.


Das Problem liegt nicht allein an den Medien, es wird ja auch in die andere Richtung über Weselsky und die GDL berichtet. Nur das passt nunmal nicht in die Schlagzeilen und nur dafür haben die Leute heutzutage noch Zeit.
Da wird nur schnell gelesen, was in der Bild-Überschrift steht und dann noch das Teufelsbild von Weselsky und faulen Lokführern mitgenommen, das war's dann auch schon.
Ist allgemein so, mit dem Essen hat es angefangen, jetzt müssen nunmal auch Nachrichten Fastfood sein.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Mai 2015)

Weselsky ist der letzte Gewerkschaftsführer in Deutschland. Die anderen sind Schafe oder korrupt - wir war denn das mit Norbert Hansen, dem tollen Vorsitzenden der super Bahngewerkschaft Transnet? Vom Vorsitzenden der Gewerkschaft direkt in den Vorstand der DB? Supi, da haste echt vertrauen zu deutschen Gewerkschaften.

Ein Gewerkschaftsführer muss ein Kämpfer sein. Er hat nur für seine Leute einzustehen. Es ist nicht Voraussetzung für einen Streik, dass niemand gestört wird. Wer lieber von seinen Arbeitnehmervertretern verraten wird, weil die sich als zweite Geschäftsführung sehen, soll weiter schlafen. Sagt jemand, der sich vorgenommen hat, in seinem Leben nicht mehr als abhängig Beschäftigter zu arbeiten. Habe ich lange genug gemacht. 

P.S.: Schaut Euch doch mal die Lohnentwicklung in Deutschland seit 1990 an. Es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass die Arbeitnehmer ihren Teil vom wirtschaftlichen Erfolgt abbekommen. Sie haben ihn schließlich erarbeitet. 

P.P.S.: Die Bezüge des Bahnvorstandes wurden in den letzten 12 Monaten um 174% erhöht. Das sollsten die Lokführer mal fordern!


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Natürlich ist es unverhältnismäßig viel, was Vorstände bekommen im Vergleich zu den Beschäftigten. Dennoch haben die Lockführer kein schlechtes Leben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Job verlangt nun mal nicht viel. Von mir aus sollen sie für ihre Rechte eintreten, aber dann bitte auch in akzeptabler Menge. Streikrecht sicher, Gewerkschaften frei wählen, auch supi, aber dann noch mehr Lohn, bei noch weniger Arbeit und eine Einmalzahlung...
Das ist einfach daneben. Wenn es ihnen wirklich um ihre Rechte gehen würde, dann würden sie das mit dem Geld einfach hinten anstellen, tun sie aber nicht, warum wohl?

-Shorty-,
Menschen in Schubladen stecken ist ebenfalls daneben. Wer außer dir meint denn dauernd sich auf irgendwelche Medien zu beziehen? Hast du es erraten? Niemand! 
Du unterstellst uns einfach wir seien manipulierbar, nur weil du dir nicht vorstellen kannst, warum jemand anders denkt als du. 

Die Bahn und die Lockführer sind für diese Situation gleichermaßen verantwortlich. Da braucht man nicht darüber diskutieren, wer sich wie gibt. Die Lockführer geben ja auch nicht nach und verzichten auf einen Teil ihrer Forderungen, genauso wenig, wie die Bahn ihnen entgegen kommt.

Was mir aber nicht in den Kopf geht ist beispielsweise, wie man Lockführer werden kann und dann gegen Wochenendarbeit streiken? Hast du mal einen Bäcker gesehen, der sich darüber aufregt, dass die Menschen am Sonntagmorgen frische Brötchen wollen?

____

Mal ein anderes Beispiel:
Ich bin durch Montage quasi nur am WE zuhause. Meine Frau muss zur Arbeit und wieder nachhause pendeln. Das tut sie mit dem Zug. Wir wohnen nämlich auf dem Land und da gibt es fast keine Busse. Die Verbindungen die es gibt, fahren aber nur einmal täglich, da es über die Landesgrenzen geht und da interessieren Randbezirke nicht wirklich.
Sie bringt also morgens unsere vier und zweijährigen Töchter mit dem Fahrrad zum Kindergarten und steigt dann in den Zug zur Arbeit (35km, 55 Minuten). Nachmittag das gleiche rückwärts. Das passt gerade so, dass sie die kleinen holt, bevor der Kindergarten schließt. Wenn die jetzt streiken, kommt sie schon fast nicht mehr zur Arbeit, und mit dem Bus auf dem Rückweg braucht sie fast doppelt so lange. Sollen unsere zwei und vier Jahre alten Töchter jetzt die ganze Woche Nachmittags bei jedem Wetter, allein und weinend vor der Tür stehen???
Urlaub nehmen geht auch nicht, der musste ja schon lange im voraus für das Jahr angegeben werden.

Bleibt ja eigentlich nur kündigen und dass, wegen gierigen Lockführern (klar auch die Bahn, aber wenn die GDL nichts fordern würde, bräuchte sie auch nicht verhandeln).

PS.: Bitte schwing jetzt nicht wieder allgemein gehaltene Reden, sondern beantworte mir die Frage bezüglich der Situation mit meinen kleinen Kindern. Solange du das nicht sinnvoll tust, nehme ich dich nicht mehr ernst!


----------



## pedi (5. Mai 2015)

LokfÃ¼hrer zwingen FahrgÃ¤ste erneut zum Umsteigen

und warum?
fadenscheiniges geblubbere sonst kommt nichts von dem wichtigtuer. ihm liegt nichts an einer einigung. ist und bleibt grössenwahnsinnig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2015)

> Dennoch haben die Lockführer kein schlechtes Leben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Der Job verlangt nun mal nicht viel. Von mir aus sollen sie für ihre Rechte eintreten, aber dann bitte auch in akzeptabler Menge. Streikrecht sicher, Gewerkschaften frei wählen, auch supi, aber dann noch mehr Lohn, bei noch weniger Arbeit und eine Einmalzahlung...


Ich würde mir nicht anmaßen einen Job zu beurteilen den nicht selbst mal gemacht , wobei es sicherlich einfache Arbeiten geben mag ( monoton oder man kann man den Zeigern auf der Uhr beim verbiegen zusehen ). Ich denke selbst wenn nur 10 - 20 % streiken würden dann reicht es mehr als aus um sämtliche Fahrpläne über den Haufen zu werfen.



> Was mir aber nicht in den Kopf geht ist beispielsweise, wie man Lockführer werden kann und dann gegen Wochenendarbeit streiken?


Warum denn nicht? Generell sieht es doch mittlerweile so aus das immer mehr Arbeit auf immer weniger Leute verteilt wird. Auch werden dann bestimmte Angestellte deutlich öfters in bestimmte Zeiten gezwungen weil der Familienvater oder was auch immer sich bei den Schichten ziert. Bei mehr Angestellten würden sich die ungeliebten Schichten auf mehr Leute verteilen lassen so das man seltener an der Reihe ist.

Gut deine Lage ist natürlich am deutlichsten davon betroffen und die Bahn müsste passenden Ersatz schaffen. Leider ist Personal und der Fuhrpark endlich womit man solche Notlagen nicht abfedern kann. Es gibt nun mal leider Berufsgruppen wo ein Streik sofort ins Kontor schlägt, aber soll man denen Streiks verbieten?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Nein, wie kommt ihr denn immer wieder darauf, dass sie nicht streiken dürfen? Das sagt doch niemand, jedenfalls nicht ich.

Das mit dem anmaßenden...
Ich bin zwei Jahre mit dem Zug gependelt, den ein sehr guter bekannter von mir geführt hat. Da durfte ich mir viel ansehen und habe gezeigt bekommen, was da alles so passiert. Ansonsten würde ich mich nicht so deutlich äußern.

@pedi:
Ein Wichtigtuer ist er nicht. In diesem Punkt gebe ich auch -Shorty- recht. Es ist sein Job, der Buhmann zu sein. Die Bahn lügt wie gedruckt und spielt auf Zeit, das steht fest. Ebenso aber auch, dass die GDL einfach sehr viel auf einmal fordert. Da kann man schon mal den Verdacht hegen, dass sie das nur tut weil sie weiß, dass sie am längeren Hebel sitzt. Die könnte sich mit dem bisherigen Angebot zufrieden geben und auf die Stunde weniger verzichten. Dann könnte man sich erneut an einen Tisch setzen und über die Lokrangierführer reden. Aber nein... alles auf einmal. Da streiten sich zwei sture Parteien und der dumme, ist der Dritte. 
Ich fände einen Schlichter gar nicht mal so verkehrt.


----------



## pedi (5. Mai 2015)

ich auch nicht, und jeder vernünftig denkende mensch auch nicht.
der buhmann ist er schon lange. nur-wenn ihm wirklich etwas an einer einigung liegen würde, würde er einem schlichter zustimmen.
dass er dass nicht tut ist doch bezeichnend.


----------



## der-sack88 (5. Mai 2015)

Inwiefern ist denn mit einem Schlichter eine Besserung zu erwarten? Und vor allem für wen? Die Bahn zeigt sich seit Beginn der Verhandlungen genau so Stur, da unterscheidet die beiden Parteien doch nicht viel. Warum sollten denn die auf einmal auf Kompromisse eingehen, nur weil irgendein Schlichter, der zufällig grade sonst nichts zu tun hat, dazwischengeschaltet wird?

Ansonsten ist es absurd Weselsky als Teufel persönlich hinzustellen, wie es in den Kampfblättern von Mutti gerne gemacht wird. Der Mann wurde gewählt, zudem haben sich wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 90% der Gewerkschaftsmitglieder für diese Streiks ausgesprochen. Wärs nicht andersrum viel schlimmer: ein Gewerkschaftsvorsitzender, der gegen die Interessen seiner Gewerkschaft arbeitet und viel zu früh auf viel zu schlechte Angebote der Arbeitgeberseite eingeht? Von einem einzelnen Verrückten, der Amok läuft, wie es BLÖD, die Kommentare bei SPON usw. gerne hätten, kann wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Aber mit einem klaren Feindbild lebt sichs halt besser...

Meine Solidarität haben die Lokführer, vor allem dank der Art und Weise, wie momentan gegen sie und das Streikrecht Stimmung gemacht wird. Das ist aber leider eine generelle Entwicklung in der Monarchie Merkel... alles hat gefälligst so zu laufen, wie die Wirtschaft es will. Und die tumbe Masse freuts und wird Mutti auch das nächste mal wiederwählen. Obwohl nahezu alles, was sie je angepackt hat, auch wenn das nicht wirklich viel war, gescheitert ist.


----------



## Amon (5. Mai 2015)

Adolf H. wurde auch mal gewählt. 

Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, wahrscheinlich würde ein Schlichter auch nichts bringen das hat damals auch nur vier Wochen gehalten. Die Fronten zwischen DB und GDL sind völlig verhärtet, da wird sich wohl nicht viel ändern. Die Bahn spielt auf Zeit und wartet bis das Gesetz durch ist und die GDL versucht vorher noch ihre Sachen durch zu drücken, wobei es da dann auch noch um die Existenz der Gewerkschaft geht. Frage ist jetzt wie die Regierung reagiert, der Bund ist ja immer noch mit 100% Eigentümer der DB.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ein Schlichter wäre insofern interessant, dass der Sprecher der Bahn und Weselsky nicht mehr miteinander reden müssen und dieser Schlichter sich auch öfter gegenüber der Presse erklären würde. Das ständige schimpfen aufeinander und auch viel von der Hetze, die in den Printmedien läuft, wären damit stark eingeschränkt.
Das könnte etwas Spannung nehmen und wir hätten eine unparteiische Meinung bezüglich der verstreichenden Zeit. Bisher gibt ja jeder dem anderen die Schuld, aber niemand hat wirklich Einblick.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Mai 2015)

Da sieht man mal, was solch eine Minderheit von Beschäftigten für ein Chaos anrichten können. 

Ich bin einfach einmal gespannt, was passiert, wenn Feuerwehren, Notärzte, und Krankenpfleger streiken.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2015)

Ärzte und Erzieher wollen streiken.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Mai 2015)

Ich finde mehr Apfel und Birnen Vergleich geht nicht. 

Schon beim ersten Lokführerestreik kamen doch Menschen an mit dem Argument "Was stellen die sich so an, die Pflegekräfte sollten mal streiken!" 

So ein Schwachsinn. Nach dieser Logik dürfen ja ALLE Berufsgruppen, die einen höheren Verdienst haben als Pflegekräfte, nicht für einen besseren Lohn streiken.


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Mai 2015)

Von meinen Bahnfahrten in den letzten 2 Jahren haben die meisten auch *ohne Streik* nicht geklappt.

Für den Freitag war mein ICE ab Köln zunächst noch als nicht gefährdet gemeldet. Heute schau ich in den Plan und er wurde gestrichen.

Vor einem Jahr stand ich in Brüssel und da kam stundenlang keine Info am Anzeigebrett, dass der Zug gestrichen wurde und ab Lüttich losfährt. Man könnte meinen wir leben im frühen 20. Jahrhundert, was die Informationsweitergabe angeht.

Selbst am Montag, als noch kein Streik war, hatte ich auf einer Strecke mit 30 Minuten Fahrzeit 90 Minuten Verspätung.
Die Bahn ist einfach der letzte Schei..dreck. Nicht die Preise halten die Leute davon ab, sie zu benutzen, sondern der katastrophale Service und die nicht vorhandene Zuverlässigkeit.

Dass mir der Servicepunkt eine völlig falsche Ersatzroute für meinen verspäteten Zug geplant hat, ist nur ein Puzzlestück.
Zum Glück war der Ersatzzug nur "so wenig verspätet", dass ich meinen eigentlichen (und umgeleiteten) Zug wieder eingeholt habe.
Der Anschlusszug (EUROSTAR) war natürlich trotzdem längst weg.

Jeder, der regelmäßig auf die Bahn angewiesen ist, tut mir wirklich leid. Eine Zumutung von Unternehmen ist das.
Von meinen Zügen im übrigen Europa (Belgien, Frankreich, GB) war bisher nicht einer verspätet. (1-3 Minuten verspätete Abfahrt, die wieder eingeholt wird, nimmt man trotzdem wahr)
Aber komischerweise haben die noch überall emsige Angestellte und nicht solche Geisterbahnsteige wie in Dtl., wo man nur alle Jubeljahre mal einen übel gelaunten, nicht auskunftsfähigen Schaffner findet.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich bin letztes Jahr knapp 70 mal Zug gefahren. Davon waren gerade mal acht, mit mehr als ein paar Minuten Verspätung unterwegs. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich immer versuche einen früheren Zug als nötig zu nehmen. Das macht es dann natürlich auch etwas entspannter.

Bei den Schaffnern muss ich allerdings zustimmen. Wenig und selten freundlich.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Mai 2015)

Musste es 2 Jahre als Pendler durchhalten, danach war ich nur noch froh', auf's Auto umspringen zu können.

Die ständige Warterei, übervolle Züge, Verspätungen, ganz ehrlich, da war's mit dem Auto doch bei weitem angenehmer.^^

Noch schlimmer im Nahverkehr ist es ja seit sie auf die neuen Züge umgesprungen sind, mit den - tw. noch von außen riechbaren - Bordtoilletten, welche auch noch die Gänge drastisch verschmälern, regelmäßigen Türstörungen und knieschädigenden Sitzen.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (18. Mai 2015)

Yey, es geht weiter. 
Ab Mittwoch, 20.05,  02:00 Uhr wird wieder für eine Woche gestreikt. Das ist dann Streik Nummer 9. 
Ich persönlich finde, ungeachtet dessen ob dich die GDL verstehen kann oder nicht, dass sich die GDL damit nur selber schadet. 
Streikrecht schön und gut, aber langsam ist beim Großteil der Bevölkerung der Kaffee auf. Ungeachtet wer nun wirklich Schuld an dem Dilemma hat.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Mai 2015)

Naja, so langsam aber sicher kann ich die GDL nicht mehr ernst nehmen.

Die Nutzung einer S-Bahn erspart mir zwar etwa 15 Minuten in meinem Weg zur Schule,
und Bus und Bahn sowie auch die Straßen sind dann wieder extrem überfüllt, 
aber es ist machbar, wenn man sich darauf einstellt und früher los geht.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (18. Mai 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Naja, so langsam aber sicher kann ich die GDL nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
> 
> Die Nutzung einer S-Bahn erspart mir zwar etwa 15 Minuten in meinem Weg zur Schule,
> und Bus und Bahn sowie auch die Straßen sind dann wieder extrem überfüllt,
> aber es ist machbar, wenn man sich darauf einstellt und früher los geht.



Ich hab Glück. Abgesehen von der normalen S-Bahn fährt bei mir auf der Strecke zur Schule auch noch so eine private Linie. Die streiken nie und sind dann vor allem während den Streik Phasen schön leer, weil die meisten denken die würden auch streiken


----------



## Noxxphox (18. Mai 2015)

hab ichn glück das mein bus nicht dazu gehört der mich zur arbeit bringt... der gehört zu ner privatfirma oder so ähnlich^^ hat nix mit gdl zu tun [emoji14]
gottseidank xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2015)

Mich berührt es auch nicht ( letzte Bahnfahrt Anno 1981 ) aber wenn müsste man wirklich über Alternativen nachdenken. Nur sollte man Streiks verbieten oder nur auf eine gewisse Zeitdauer beschränken für bestimmte Berufssparten? Wäre ja auch ungerecht


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mich berührt es auch nicht ( letzte Bahnfahrt Anno 1981 ) aber wenn müsste man wirklich über Alternativen nachdenken. Nur sollte man Streiks verbieten oder nur auf eine gewisse Zeitdauer beschränken für bestimmte Berufssparten? Wäre ja auch ungerecht



Hm, ne - keine Einschränkungen oder ein komplett Verbot für bestimmte Sparten - sondern eine allgemein gültige Ordnung die regelt wie oft und wie lange gestreikt werden darf.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Hm, ne - keine Einschränkungen oder ein komplett Verbot für bestimmte Sparten - sondern eine allgemein gültige Ordnung die regelt wie oft und wie lange gestreikt werden darf.



Genau, erst Beamte zu Angestellten machen und ihnen dann die Rechte einschränken, hier sind offenbar jede Menge Sklaventreiber unterwegs, auweia.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, erst Beamte zu Angestellten machen und ihnen dann die Rechte einschränken, hier sind offenbar jede Menge Sklaventreiber unterwegs, auweia.



Ich habe das Wort "Allgemein" benutzt - daher nicht explizit GDL oder so.
Eine Regelung die für alle Gewerkschaften gilt.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, erst Beamte zu Angestellten machen und ihnen dann die Rechte einschränken, hier sind offenbar jede Menge Sklaventreiber unterwegs, auweia.


Wir haben dich verstanden, du brauchst dich nicht alle zwei Postings wiederholen.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

Diesmal könnte es auch mich treffen, ich muss am 1. Juni zu einer Tagung (warum weiß nur mein Chef).
So mit Zug wäre es bequem und die Fahrzeit von 2 Std ok......ja jetzt ist natürlich die Frage --> wie lange streiken sie?
Die Taktik der GDL, das Ende vorher nicht bekannt zu geben, macht die Sache um einiges komplizierter.

Achso und Auto fahren ist momentan keine wirkliche Option, ich müsste nämlich A14 fahren, und die ist bis Ende Juli ein einzige Baustelle --> inkl. Stau. 
Wenn ich den mit einrechne, wäre ich vermutlich knapp 3 Std unterweg. (statt 1,5)


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2015)

Musst dich nicht direkt angesprochen fühlen.

Aber Streiks für bestimmte Branchen "einzuschränken" oder ähnliches geistert immer wieder mal durch die Medien.
Das sowas den Streik als solches unsinnig macht und die Betroffenen Angestellten zu willenlosen Durchlauferhitzern ist den wenigsten bewusst. 

Ist ja nichts Neues dass man in Deutschland sehr schnell am Pranger steht, wenn man als Minderheit versucht seine Rechte einzufordern.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Wir haben dich verstanden, du brauchst dich nicht alle zwei Postings wiederholen.



Danke, glaub ich aber nicht. Nächstes mal schreibst du dann auch wieder was @Topic?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Hm, ne - keine Einschränkungen oder ein komplett Verbot für bestimmte Sparten - sondern eine allgemein gültige Ordnung die regelt wie oft und wie lange gestreikt werden darf.


Wie soll man da zu einer Lösung kommen? Der AG könnte es so einfach aussitzen ohne das eine Einigung stattfindet. Böse wäre es erst wenn wirklich wenn alle Bahner gleichzeitig streiken würden


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Mai 2015)

Auch das noch, nun ist das Verkehrschaos perfekt  

Der Postillon: AmpelmÃ¤nnchen streiken ab Mittwoch in ganz Deutschland




Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie soll man da zu einer Lösung kommen? Der AG könnte es so einfach aussitzen ohne das eine Einigung stattfindet....



Mir macht schon Angst das solche Konsequenzen keiner sieht oder begreift und immer wieder ähnliche Vorschläge kommen. Meinungsmache und Frust oder Wut in der Öffentlichkeit über Minderheiten zu schüren ist ein Spiel mit dem Feuer... und wird bewusst in Kauf genommen.

Naja das alte teile und herrsche Spiel... ich will mal was neues...


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2015)

Eine zeitliche Begrenzung von Streiks würde nur für eine weitere Einschränkung der Rechte der Arbeitnehmer sorgen. Dann werden die Unternehmen garantiert denken "bald dürfen die eh nicht mehr Streiken - wayne.". 

Einglück bin ich in Berlin nicht ganz so angeschissen... Nur darf ich  mich dann entweder in hoffnungslos überfüllte U-Bahnen quetschen und 10  Minuten früher losfahren, oder ich fahre nen großen Umweg mit  Straßenbahn und Bus und darf 35-45 Minuten früher losfahren - dafür ist  es dann nicht so voll...

Trotzdem geht mir die Streikerei langsam auf den Sack. Zumindest bei solch allgemein sehr wichtig Betrieben sollte zumindest ein Streikende bekannt gegeben werden müssen und ein Mindestbetrieb (ähnlich wie in Krankenhäusern) sichergestellt werden müssen. Jetzt weiß ich ja nicht mal ab wann die Bahn wieder fahren wird.

 In einigen Regionen Deutschlands geht ohne die Bahn ja garnichts - und besonders Schüler sind der Willkür der autofahrenden und meist verständnislosen Lehrer ausgesetzt - gleiches gilt natürlich für Arbeitnehmer...


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

Hab mir auch grad ne andere Route mit Auto rausgesucht, wird schon klappen. 
Fahrzeit sind dann auch knapp 2 Stunden.....und vermutlich nochmal 15 Minuten draufrechen wegen --> Parkplatzsuche.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Mai 2015)

Finde ich beleidigend und anmaßend....als wenn er das Bildungsniveau der fahrer kennt, oder ihre Arbeitsbedingungen. usw.
Das Weselsky so beleidigt wird, will mir auch nicht recht in den Kopf. Er ist Gewerkschaftsführer --> das was er da tut ist sein Job. 
Das andere Arbeitnehmervertreter beim geringsten Zucken der Arbeitgeber nachgeben, und er eben nicht ist ungewöhnlich aber mal was Anderes.
Sicher er hat nicht die angenehmste Art an sich, das kann man kritisieren, aber SO mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Huch habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2015)

Ein Bekannter von mir meinte in einem Wiso-Interview zum letzten Bahnstreik, er versteht jeden, der für seine Arbeitnehmerrechte kämpft, aber es gibt einige Branchen die wesentlich schlechter bezahlt werden... und da hat er absolut Recht!

Ich bin mittlerweile für Zwangsschlichtung!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wXjhszy2f9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Mai 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Finde ich beleidigend und anmaßend....als wenn er das Bildungsniveau der fahrer kennt, oder ihre Arbeitsbedingungen. usw.
> Das Weselsky so beleidigt wird, will mir auch nicht recht in den Kopf. Er ist Gewerkschaftsführer --> das was er da tut ist sein Job.
> Das andere Arbeitnehmervertreter beim geringsten Zucken der Arbeitgeber nachgeben, und er eben nicht ist ungewöhnlich aber mal was Anderes.
> Sicher er hat nicht die angenehmste Art an sich, das kann man kritisieren, aber SO mit sicherheit nicht.



Das war ja auch nur überspitzt dargestellt. Klar, dass das nicht so stimmt, wie es aus dem Text hervorging 

Ich finde aber, dass sich beide Seiten unverschämt benehmen  Klar kann man für eine bestimmte Zeit auf seiner Forderung beharren, aber nicht so lange, wie es gdl und Bahn machen.
Normalerweise einigt man sich irgendwo in der Mitte, was auch das Ziel sein sollte.
Zum Glück erlebt man sowas eher selten, da die meisten anderen Unternehmen und Gewerkschaften wohl mehr Hirn besitzen 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn denen die Kunden weglaufen und auf andere, zuverlässigere und günstigere Verkehrsmittel umsteigen  Würde ich auch machen 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Huch habe ich da was verpasst?



Ja, hast du.
Ist nämlich schon wieder verschwunden, Forenregeln und so 
(Gar nicht so einfach, wenn manches in einem Forum erlaut, in dem anderen verboten ist ^^)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2015)

Wie überall üblich verdienen ja nicht alle gleich. Eine Zwangsschlichtung würde aber eher einem Diktat gleichen und könnte bei anderen Gruppen dann genauso gehandhabt werden. Das wäre aus der Sicht der AN ein herber Rückschritt was den Arbeitskampf angeht


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Eine Zwangsschlichtung würde aber eher einem Diktat gleichen und könnte bei anderen Gruppen dann genauso gehandhabt werden. Das wäre aus der Sicht der AN ein herber Rückschritt was den Arbeitskampf angeht



Eine Zwangsschlichtung würde ich auch erst beantragen, wenn Gewerkschaft und AN sich sehr lange nicht einig werden, wie es nun eben der Fall ist. Der wievielte Streik in Folge ist das jetzt? Der neunte? Und immernoch keine Ergebnisse... langsam is bei mir Polen offen.


----------



## hbf878 (19. Mai 2015)

=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Ich finde aber, dass sich beide Seiten unverschämt benehmen  Klar kann man für eine bestimmte Zeit auf seiner Forderung beharren, aber nicht so lange, wie es gdl und Bahn machen.
> Normalerweise einigt man sich irgendwo in der Mitte, was auch das Ziel sein sollte.


Die Sache ist doch, dass die GDL nicht für mehr Geld streikt, sondern für mehr Macht (das sagen sie selbst). Sie wollen auch andere Sparten in ihrem Tarifvertrag einschließen. Und da kann man sich nicht in der Mitte treffen, sondern entweder gewinnt die GDL, oder die Bahn - "_ein bisschen _für andere Sparten Tarifverträge abschließen" geht eben nicht. Und jetzt haben beide Seiten sich so auf diese Frage fokussiert, dass es kein Zurück mehr gibt und eine Seite ihr Gesicht verlieren wird, während die andere triumphiert. 

Und ehrlich gesagt halte ich es auch für Unsinn, die gleiche Arbeit bei einem Betrieb unterschiedlich zu vergüten. Ich befürchte, dass es dann zwischen den Gewerkschaften einen Wettstreit geben wird, wer dem Arbeitgeber mehr schadet. Und AN-Rechte in allen Ehren, aber man sollte versuchen, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen AN- und AG-Rechten zu finden. Wer denkt, dass AG das pure Böse sind, das bekämpft werden muss, der sollte sich vielleicht mal fragen, ob er sich nicht einen anderen Job suchen sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2015)

Sie kämpfen eben nicht nur für Gleichheit! Nebenbei wollen sie noch weniger Stunden und mehr Geld. Wenn es ihnen wirklich nur um Gleichstellung ginge, würden sie darauf verzichten und nur diesen einen Punkt ansprechen. So hat es den faden Beigeschmack, dass sie das nur als Vorwand nutzen um Mitgefühl zu erhaschen.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe, dann aber auch bitte mit belegen.


----------



## Amon (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist nur noch ein reiner Machtkampf seitens der GDL. Beide Seiten interessiert das doch gar nicht mehr. Die Bahn wartet einfach ab bis das Gesetz durch ist.


----------



## Kinguin (19. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das ist nur noch ein reiner Machtkampf seitens der GDL. Beide Seiten interessiert das doch gar nicht mehr. Die Bahn wartet einfach ab bis das Gesetz durch ist.



Exakt - hier geht es nicht mehr um Geld ,aber mit dem Tarifeinheitsgesetz sollte das wohl auch vorbei sein.


----------



## Aegon (19. Mai 2015)

Gut, wenn dann im Juni das neue Gesetz in Kraft tritt, damit die GDL (und damit meine ich Herrn Weselsky) dann nicht mehr so rumwurschteln kann.
Edit: sollte wohl öfter aktualisieren


----------



## Captn (20. Mai 2015)

Selbst wenn das ein Machtkampf ist, sind deren Forderungen nach mehr Geld und weniger Stunden mehr als dreist. Wer wie ein Ingenieur verdienen will, muss auch einer werden oder zumindest etwas gleichwertiges ausüben.
Jeder Busfahrer macht mehr. Das einzige, was einem Lokführer passieren kann, ist, dass sich irgendein Heini vor die Bahn wirft. Was anderes als Tür auf,Tür zu und Beschleunigen und Bremsen macht der nicht.
Die hätten die Bahn einfach nicht privatisieren dürfen.
Aber das ist ja den Routinealkoholikern in Form von Politikern zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Bierverkoster (20. Mai 2015)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wer wie ein Ingenieur verdienen will, muss auch einer werden oder zumindest etwas gleichwertiges ausüben.



Nur mal so zur Info:    Das Gehalt eines voll ausgebildeten Triebfahrzeugführers liegt UNTER dem Durchschnittseinkommens Deutschlands. Dafür, dass ein Lokführer jeden Tag zum Teil Tausende von Personen befördert oder Tausende Tonnage transportiert ist das schon ein wenig traurig.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

> liegt UNTER dem Durchschnittseinkommens Deutschlands



oje ...weniger wie 34999 € brutto jährlich 

Du weißt schon wieviel % der deutschen mehr wie das haben ...........kleiner Tip es ist weniger wie die hälfte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2015)

> Jeder Busfahrer macht mehr. Das einzige, was einem Lokführer passieren kann, ist, dass sich irgendein Heini vor die Bahn wirft. Was anderes als Tür auf,Tür zu und Beschleunigen und Bremsen macht der nicht.


Nur weil Züge bei Glatteis nicht ins schleudern kommen oder einfach mal falsch abbiegen haben die Zugführer nix zu tun und keine Verantwortung? Schon mal überlegt was sich so alles auf den Gleisen tummelt? Auch gibt es Fahrzeugführer die ein Andreaskreuz für eine Pilgerstätte halten oder diese Stangen die den Verkehr aufhalten für Zuckerwaren halten.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> oje ...weniger wie 34999 € brutto jährlich
> Du weißt schon wieviel % der deutschen mehr wie das haben ...........kleiner Tip es ist weniger wie die hälfte


Nur weil andere nicht für mehr auf die Straße gehen soll die GDL es auch nicht dürfen?
Auch erinnere ich mich nicht dran das irgendjemand vor dem Streik gesagt das die Lokführer gut bezahlt werden, aber jetzt ist es plötzlich ein Argument.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Mai 2015)

> Nur weil andere nicht für mehr auf die Straße gehen soll die GDL es auch nicht dürfen?



Das hast du in den falschen hals bekommen 
Ich wollte damit nur andeuten das es eine ganze menge Berufgruppen gibt die da auch nicht drankommen und das das nichts besonderes ist.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2015)

Klar gibt es viele die einen geringeren Lohn haben, nur halte ich das für nicht wichtig in Bezug auf eine andere Gruppe.
Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2015)

Dafür drücke ich ganz deutlich aus, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es den Lockführern mehr als gut geht, für das was sie "leisten" müssen und ich zwar die Forderung nach Gleichstellung von rangierer und normalem Lockführer verstehen kann, den Rest aber nicht. Das schwierigste an diesem Job ist es, nicht einzuschlafen, wenn man da die ganze Zeit sitzt. Das ist nicht böse, oder als Angriff gemeint. Das ist meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach wirklich das schwerste an dieser Arbeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn es danach geht dürften ja nur Arbeiten gut bezahlt werden die jemanden körperlich auslasten?


----------



## Seeefe (21. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dafür drücke ich ganz deutlich aus, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es den Lockführern mehr als gut geht, für das was sie "leisten" müssen und ich zwar die Forderung nach Gleichstellung von rangierer und normalem Lockführer verstehen kann, den Rest aber nicht. Das schwierigste an diesem Job ist es, nicht einzuschlafen, wenn man da die ganze Zeit sitzt. Das ist nicht böse, oder als Angriff gemeint. Das ist meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach wirklich das schwerste an dieser Arbeit.



Denkfehler. Was ist dann mit den Schlipsträgern bei der Bahn? Soweit ich weiß, dürfen die doch auch nicht einschlafen, sondern müssen immer ans Telefon gehen können  

Klingt jetzt mehr nach Stammtischgeblubber, allerdings der Gedankenweg, den du einschlägst. 

Wenn die oberen 10.000 immer weiter ihren Gewinn vergrößern, dürfen die Arbeiter die es erwirtschaften, also nicht davon profitieren? Dabei ist es doch egal ob der Job jetzt körperlich oder geistlich anstrengend ist oder nicht... 

Ich mein, nach mehr Lohn zu schreien, wenn die Firma rote Zahlen schreibt ist unangebracht, aber bei der Bahn reden wir ja jetzt nicht von einem Betrieb, der gerade so über die Runden kommt. 


Traurig finde ich persönlich, dass die Lokführer so angemacht werden nur weil sie für mehr Lohn kämpfen... Gerade in Zeiten, wo die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer größer wird...


----------



## Bierverkoster (21. Mai 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> oje ...weniger wie 34999 € brutto jährlich
> 
> Du weißt schon wieviel % der deutschen mehr wie das haben ...........kleiner Tip es ist weniger wie die hälfte



Selbstverständlich ist es weniger als die Hälfte, sonst wäre der Durchschnitt ja auch höher


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Denkfehler. Was ist dann mit den Schlipsträgern bei der Bahn? Soweit ich weiß, dürfen die doch auch nicht einschlafen, sondern müssen immer ans Telefon gehen können
> 
> Klingt jetzt mehr nach Stammtischgeblubber, allerdings der Gedankenweg, den du einschlägst.
> 
> ...



Du vergisst scheinbar das wichtigste... was bisher geschah. Haben sie nicht schon mehrtfach in den letzten Jahren gestreikt und auch mehr bekommen? Haben sie jetzt nicht ihre Angebote abgelehnt? Immer nur eine Sichtweise zu berücksichtigen ist einfach Quatsch. Natürlich darf man für mehr streiken, aber eben mMn nur, wenn man auch dazu beigetragen hat, dass das Unternehmen mehr erwirtschaftet. Warum bitte streiken sie nicht dagegen, dass ihre Obersten mehr bekommen haben? Sie könnten genau so gut verlangen, dass es die nächsten zwei Jahre beispielsweise keine Erhöhungen, oder unangemessenen Sonderzahlungen für diese gibt. Tun sie aber nicht. 
Diese Schlipsträger (das klingt übrigens wirklich nach Stammtisch, denk mal drüber nach), schaffen es aber mit der "Arbeit" die sie verrichten auch, tatsächlich mehr Geld zu erwirtschaften. Während sich die Lockführer da nicht viel Mühe machen. Eher im Gegenteil. Dieses Verhältnis zwischen den besser verdienenden und den Malochern, geht überhaupt nicht hier in Deutschland, das wieß denke ich jeder von uns. Es ist aber nun einmal so und durch Verluste fürs Unternehmen wird es nicht gerade besser. 

Seeefe, nochmal in persönlicher Sache. Hast du dir alle meine posts hier durchgelesen? Ich habe mir nicht nur den Beruf live angeschaut, sondern auch mit vielen davon geredet, um mir meine Meinung zu bilden. Ich spreche hier niemanden das Recht ab für mehr Lohn einzutreten, aber das hier ist ein Kindergartenkrieg. Sie nutzen die Rangierlockführer als Vorwand um Verständnis zu erhaschen und wollen gleichzeitig vollkommen unverständliche Vorderungen nach mehr Geld bei weniger Arbeit durchdrücken. Sie bekommen 4,7 von 5 geforderten Prozent angeboten und lehnen ab! Das ist komplett albern. Die meisten Streiks laufen so ab, dass man z.B. 5Prozent fordert, und sich am Ende auf 3 Prozent einigt, oder ähnlich. Das hier ist aber etwas anderes. Sie könnten die 4,7 annehmen, erstmal wieder Geld in die Kassen des Unternehmens bringen indem sie ihre Arbeit machen und dann erneut nur die Gleichstellung vordern. Tun sie aber nicht. Weil sie gierig sind und das bekommt meine Unterstützung nicht.

Was die Gehälterdiskussion angeht:
Momentan fangen die hier als Beispiel genannten Ingenieure mirt Einstiegsgehältern ab 28.000 Euro im Jahr an. Wie hoch war nochmal der Durchschnitt und was verdienen die Lockführer noch gleich? Natürlich hat man die Chance als Ingenieur auch mal 60.000 zu verdienen, aber darüber wirds schon verdammt eng. Um dahin zu gelangen muss man aber auch sehr gut sein in seinem Job, seine Arbeit machen ohne dem Unternehmen zu schaden und dann bereit sein sich konstant weiter zu bilden und regelmäßig alles auf eine Karte zu setzten und das Unternehmen wechseln, um dann beim neuen, mehr zu verlangen. Ansonsten bleibt die Mehrheit dieser Ingenieure nämlich im Bereich von knapp 40.000 hängen.
Es gibt zwar noch viele alte Hasen in diesem Bereich, die mehr bekommen, die haben aber auch die jetzt mächtigen Unternehmen mit groß gemacht und sind durch ihr Alter in solche Lohnregionen gekommen. Der jüngere Teil vom Markt sieht da ganz anders aus. Man sieht aber nur die, die viel verdienen. Was bleibt ist aber, dass diese Gruppe es sich nicht erlauben kann einfach mehr zu fordern und dabei die Arbeit nieder zu legen. Nur durch ihr schaffen, können sie etwas erreichen.

Jetzt Vergleicht bitte nochmal.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du vergisst scheinbar das wichtigste... was bisher geschah. Haben sie nicht schon mehrtfach in den letzten Jahren gestreikt und auch mehr bekommen?



Ähm, Nein? Hier gehts immer noch um Punkte die bereits im Oktober letzten Jahres zur Diskussion standen.

Und 5% mehr Entgelt als Forderung an sich wenig spektakulär... und es gibt gute Gründe auf weniger nicht einzugehen.


----------



## XE85 (21. Mai 2015)

Es ist Quatsch den ganzen Streik nur auf die Forderung nach mehr Gehalt zu reduzieren, das ist ja nur ein Punkt von mehreren.

Einen Angebot über +4,7% kann man nur ablehnen wenn alle anderen Forderungspunkte überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Der wesentliche ist ja das die DB Führung endlich die Tarifpluralität anerkennt - zu der sie im übrigen schon 2x von Gerichten verurteilt wurde. 

Weiterer Punkt sind die vielen Überstunden die gemacht werden müssen weil es das Personalmanagement verabsäumt hat etsprechend Personal einzustellen - man erinnere sich nur an Bahnhöfe die Tageweise komplett geschlossen waren weil kein Personal mehr da war.

Und der Beruf den Lokführers (den man im übrigen ohne "ck" schreibt) besteht nicht nur aus ein bissl fahren, bremsen und wach bleiben. Verantwortung für 100terte Fahrgäste, Nacht- und Wochenendarbeit, unregelmäßige (für den Körper sehr belastende) Schichtzeiten seien nur mal als Beispiel erwähnt. Welcher Ingineur sitzt Sonntags um 3Uhr früh im Büro oder steht um diese Zeit auf um um halb 4 in der Arbeit zu sein.

Edit: Ihr solltet euch auch alle mal überlegen was ein Tarifeinheitsgesetzt bedeutet. Denn die Folgen sind definitiv weitreichender als jene das der Streit DB <--> GDL politisch abgewürgt wird.


----------



## der-sack88 (21. Mai 2015)

Jetzt also doch Schlichter... und Ramelow greift gleich zu Recht die Bundesregierung und die Bahn an. Mal schauen was das noch gibt, ich bezweifle, dass sich irgendwas ändert.

Es ist halt grundsätzlich ein Problem, dass Arbeitnehmer in der marktkonformen Demokratie noch Rechte haben. Die müssen schleunigst abgeschafft werden. Das Ziel sollte eine arbeitgeberfreundliche Einheitsgewerkschaft sein, und gestreikt werden darf nur, wenn es keine negativen Folgen hat.
Tja, auf der einen Seite liest man von der größten Ungleichheit bei der Vermögensverteilung aller Industrienationen, auf der anderen Seite fordern die Dillgurken an den Stammtischen, die Arbeitnehmerrechte noch weiter einzuschränken. Die Entwicklung macht mir Angst, aber wenn man sich die Stimmung von Teilen der Gesellschaft gegen den Streik momentan so ansieht, wird für Mutti wohl bald die Erbkanzlerschaft ausgerufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2015)

> Und der Beruf den Lokführers (den man im übrigen ohne "ck" schreibt)


Im allgemeinen ja wobei vor über 70 Jahren ja eine Person wirklich mit ck geschrieben wurde. Trug auch eine schicke Bahner - Uniform und zeigte zu Lebzeiten schon wie hoch das Land im Schutt versinkt. 

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen was bei der möglichen Schlichtung herauskommt


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, da bin ich wirklich gespannt. Vielleicht schaffen sie ja wirklich eine Einigung, die Zeit läuft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2015)

Zumindest ist damit vorerst der Streik ausgesetzt


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

Wer antwort #3 ankreuzt favorisiert also ein nach dem GG unzulässiges Gesetz 1ster Güte.
Gleich mal alle vom VFS observieren lassen.
Ach nee der ist ja mit Morden an Ausländern voll ausgelastet mist -.-


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2015)

Nickles schrieb:


> Wer antwort #3 ankreuzt favorisiert also ein nach dem GG unzulässiges Gesetz 1ster Güte.
> Gleich mal alle vom VFS observieren lassen.
> Ach nee der ist ja mit Morden an Ausländern voll ausgelastet mist -.-



Meinst du den Verband für Sicherheitstechnik, die Verkaufsstelle für Sammlermünzen, oder den Verband für Sozialpolitik?

Ich hoffe, du kannst diese Aussage auch mit Beweisen untermauern!?


----------



## Amon (31. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub er meint die Jungs und Mädels vom Verfassungsschutz.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2015)

Dann hätte er damit schon bewiesen wie geeignet er ist, solche Aussagen zu tätigen! 

Das  *Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz*  kürzt sich nämlich *BfV* ab.


----------

